# Batman: Arkham City [Multi] [18/10/11]



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 12, 2009)

Sequel announced on the Spike Video Game Awards!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 12, 2009)

Just thought I would put this here:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfnxZvxJqeQ[/YOUTUBE]
just so you guys know this isnt the full trailer its just most of it. New Arkham seems to be well Guarded


----------



## Bluth (Dec 12, 2009)

Already?  The game came out less than 6 months ago right?  I'm surprised.  First game was excellent, perhaps the greatest comic book game ever, but still it just seems too early.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2009)

Fuck that, earlier the better, can't wait.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck that, earlier the better, can't wait.



This man speaks the truth! I want moar Batman already! I loved Arkham Asylum and, if it weren't for Uncharted 2, it would've been my Game of the Year. So another dose sometime next year will only turn the already impressive lineup for 2010 into something even *better*.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck that, earlier the better, can't wait.



You do realize that the earlier it comes out the most likely it will be shit *holds up hands* its called shovelwere look it up IMO I hope they take there time with it and are just anounceing that they have the main idea figured out and are working on rest of it (ala more charictors then the first. we get to play in Gotham as a whole.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2009)

OLD MAN JOKER

"Harley where's my Crack at bitch"


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to see more characters 

Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) Nightwing (Dick Grayson) Robin (Tim Drake) Huntress (Helena Bertinelli) and Oracle (Barbara Gordon) pek pek pek


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 13, 2009)

well from the trailer and the sight its obvious Twoface is still involved in the plot (if you poster on both its obviously him)


----------



## Lucius (Dec 13, 2009)

they will prolly release it fall, winther 2010. it can be really good if they do it properly. hope they'll find a good new voiceacter for the joker.

i'm a bit worried about the fast release tho. i can see ppl calling it Batman: Archam Asylum 1.5


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucius said:


> they will prolly release it fall, winther 2010. it can be really good if they do it properly. hope they'll find a good new voiceacter for the joker.
> 
> i'm a bit worried about the fast release tho. i can see ppl calling it Batman: Archam Asylum 1.5


So it wasn,t Mark Hamill who did the voice in the trailer???


----------



## Rayl (Dec 13, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFYES.

I am wanting at this point in time and if it is not made at LEAST to the level that the last game was then i shall be having fury.

Also those videos are down so...


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 13, 2009)

Im quessing lots of saving citizens and car chases! Obviously new bad guys will appear but which?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> You do realize that the earlier it comes out the most likely it will be shit *holds up hands* its called shovelwere look it up IMO I hope they take there time with it and are just anounceing that they have the main idea figured out and are working on rest of it (ala more charictors then the first. we get to play in Gotham as a whole.



Um... Arkham Asylum was announced August last year and came out a little over a year later. Which means, if they keep by that timetable, they'll have been working on Arkham Asylum 2 for at least 16 months by the time it comes out. Which is more than enough time. But even then you have to consider that they didn't give us a 2010 release date, which most games have done this year. Meaning that, chances are, we may not we even see the game released 'til 2011.

But exploring the whole of Gotham City is asking way too much... This is Batman, not Prototype. I'd rather they concentrated on a central hub area of Gotham that branches off to various areas like Wayne Manor, the carnival, and all the places where the baddies we didn't get to face in the first game would be hiding or living.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> You do realize that the earlier it comes out the most likely it will be shit *holds up hands* its called shovelwere look it up IMO I hope they take there time with it and are just anounceing that they have the main idea figured out and are working on rest of it (ala more charictors then the first. we get to play in Gotham as a whole.



Yes because Left4dead sucked...cause halo reach will suck...yes cause call of duty sucks...please games shouldn't take more then a year or two once the Intel engine is completed. So unless it's a revamp of the whole engine then there is no reason should take more then 2 years and games like uncharted 2, assassin creed 2, and many more have proved that.


----------



## Rayl (Dec 13, 2009)

Ange-Beatrice said:


> Im quessing lots of saving citizens and car chases! Obviously new bad guys will appear but which?



Well MyNindoForever mentioned Two Face and i'm inclined to agree. 

Other potential villains can include Clayface, Mr.Freeze, Man-Bat, Ra's al Ghul and maybe an actual Riddler fight this time would be interesting. Their all possibilities of course and there could be other choices like Hush but that's stretching it a bit.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 13, 2009)

it was mentioned that hints for the new villains were showed in the trailer. so far its black mask, the penguin and two face.



Eunectes said:


> So it wasn,t Mark Hamill who did the voice in the trailer???


i can remember him saying in an interview that Arkham Asylum was his last project


----------



## Rayl (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucius said:


> it was mentioned that hints for the new villains were showed in the trailer. so far its black mask, the penguin and two face.



Ehhhh =/ Black Mask isn't what i would call a priority villain at all =/ Penguin is an obvious choice for those not knowing too much about the comics but last time i checked he was more of a syndicate boss more then an actual fighter so i can only hope he's providing assistance.

Defiantly needs moar Clayface.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 13, 2009)

Saw this on gametrailers.

I loved the first game and I can't wait for this one to come out.


----------



## Pringles (Dec 13, 2009)

Sweet nice to here about a Sequel


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone else still have that youtube video? Viacom took it down.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> Anyone else still have that youtube video? Viacom took it down.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like it is going to be good saw it on the spike video game awards . this time it will be set on the city not the asylum


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucius said:


> it was mentioned that hints for the new villains were showed in the trailer. so far its black mask, the penguin and two face.
> 
> 
> i can remember him saying in an interview that Arkham Asylum was his last project


Maybe they offered him more money and convinced him to go back because that definitely sounds like Mark Hamill.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 13, 2009)

Cant wait for this one. Is this like the Winter E3 or something. All the World Premiers. All award shows should do this.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 13, 2009)

~SAGE~ said:


> Cant wait for this one. Is this like the Winter E3 or something. All the World Premiers. All award shows should do this.


I disagree.  The only reason the VGA's do it is because nobody would give a shit about Spike's shitty video game award show without them.  The trailers are the VGA's only shreds of credibility.

I would prefer an award show be credible on its own merits instead of paying celebrities and bribing gamers to watch with exclusive reveals.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha yeah. I didn't even watch it. I just decided to check gametrailers for anything new and I was very surprised


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2009)

This looks fucking awesome. Im glad they are going gotham wide, hopefully they'll bring in Nightwing and Robin.


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

^

and Batgirl 

Don't forget about Batgirl! (Cassandra Cain) pek pek pek


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> and Batgirl
> 
> Don't forget about Batgirl! (Cassandra Cain) pek pek pek



She's have to be constantly in the shadows, up until she jumps out and beats up like 20 guys on her own. :ho


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 14, 2009)

To those asking who played the joker in the trailer its obvious its still Mark Hammel (if you watched the VGA's he did the voice for that and thats his famous laugh.

I realy hope Spoiler is in this game (her first time in a video game)


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn. I haven't even gotten the chance to play the first one yet. I hear nothing but good things too.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 14, 2009)

Provided I have another job by the time this comes out, I'll _definitely _be picking this up.


Bluth said:


> Already?  The game came out less than 6 months ago right?  I'm surprised.  First game was excellent, *perhaps* the greatest comic book game ever, but still it just seems too early.



"Perhaps?" All comic book games before have been shitty, at best. This game broke Guiness records for being the most critically acclaimed comic video of all time. It's not a question of perhaps or if. This is the best comic book video that's ever come out. It's not even up for a debate. That's how good this game was and how shitty every other comic book/superhero game has been before


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Provided I have another job by the time this comes out, I'll _definitely _be picking this up.
> 
> 
> "Perhaps?" All comic book games before have been shitty, at best. This game broke Guiness records for being the most critically acclaimed comic video of all time. It's not a question of perhaps or if. This is the best comic book video that's ever come out. It's not even up for a debate. That's how good this game was and how shitty every other comic book/superhero game has been before



No there's been good-great comic book ones, batman is just the top at the moment. Wolverine, hulk, and spider-man 2 are far from shit. Batman is just wow.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2009)

IMO batman is clearly the best comic book game ever...

But spidey 2 and hulk: ultimate destruction were both pretty good games.

Now for this game to be my favoritest game evar, its gonna have to include tim drake (Robin III) in some way shape or form. Then i can start jizzing in my pants about it haha.


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 14, 2009)

A video is now on Machinima's Youtube for anyone that is interested... Here is the link:


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 14, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> IMO batman is clearly the best comic book game ever...
> 
> But spidey 2 and hulk: ultimate destruction were both pretty good games.
> 
> Now for this game to be my favoritest game evar, its gonna have to include tim drake (Robin III) in some way shape or form. Then i can start jizzing in my pants about it haha.


What abouth the wolverine movie game?
That one was pretty good it had tons of gore and alternate costumes but the only thing that sucked was the story( although i can,t blame them for that since the movie didn,t have a good plot either.)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> What abouth the wolverine movie game?
> That one was pretty good it had tons of gore and alternate costumes but the only thing that sucked was the story( although i can,t blame them for that since the movie didn,t have a good plot either.)



The gameplay was good, but not enough to hold my attention after i'd beaten it once.

Overall im glad i rented it.


----------



## firefist (Dec 15, 2009)

looks sweet, but reusing the joker? I hope they can handle it right.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 15, 2009)

i hate myself for doing this but there u go. its his interview at comic con. he says it at 19:55 min in. now he might have changed his mind. but thats what he said back then.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 15, 2009)

Lucius said:


> i hate myself for doing this but there u go. its his interview at comic con. he says it at 19:55 min in. now he might have changed his mind. but thats what he said back then.



Probably ment that it would mostlikely be his last time because lets face it Mark is realy geting up there in the years so he might as well make the most out of this one last hurrah if he cant play Joker again.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 15, 2009)

No, it is mark hammill. He was offered more money.

And for all we know, they recorded the voices for this game w/ the first since it is coming out so soon afterwards 

link:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 26, 2009)

I just wanna see an actual Riddler dammit! He's the best damn Batman villain by far.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 26, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I just wanna see an actual Riddler dammit! He's the best damn Batman villain by far.



He's not my favorite, but he's definitely up there. The problem is he's not really a villain anymore, but im sure they could ignore that if they wanted to.

Black Mask is my personal favorite, dude is a bad ass mother fucker.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2009)

Agreed i would love to see Black Mask


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 26, 2009)

They better be more creative with the boss fights.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah i don,t want to be fighting goons during the boss fights again.


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm already excited about this 

Hopefully Poison Ivy will have some role again. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2009)

A sexual one. 

With batgirl. And Oracle.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2009)

glad to see the joker is back in the sequel i like him i think he is the best villain of all in any Dc or Marvel comic.


----------



## Roy (Dec 26, 2009)

Still haven't played the ffirst one, I will eventually. Trailer is good though. Old Joker ftw.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd like to see Ra's al Ghul. You remember shortly b4 your encounter with Scarecrow, when you leave and enter the room again, Ra's al Ghul's corpse disappears.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

According to IMDB we'll be gettin Robin and Two-Face in this game! :WOW

Please please please let it be Tim Drake! Bo-Staff beatdowns ftw!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2010)

Robin is a rumor, WB has yet to confirm it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Robin is a rumor, WB has yet to confirm it.



That's why I said "according to IMDB"

You can rain on my parade if/when WB/rocksteady denies it. :WOW


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 10, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> According to IMDB we'll be gettin Robin and Two-Face in this game! :WOW
> 
> Please please please let it be Tim Drake! Bo-Staff beatdowns ftw!



Two-Face was Obvious if you paid atention to the detales of the poster.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Two-Face was Obvious if you paid atention to the detales of the poster.



Well yea, the :WOW was for Robin.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 10, 2010)

Well yeah but I would be even more :WOW if they confermed Catwoman


----------



## IronElfie (Mar 11, 2010)

I think Arkham has acctualy moved I'm sure it was on a long road lined with tree to the entrence and sorund mostly by water.

Or is there two Asylums named Arkham.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 11, 2010)

IronElfie said:


> I think Arkham has actually(was acctualy) moved I'm sure it was on a long road lined with tree to the entrance and surrounded (sorund) mostly by water.
> 
> Or is there two Asylums named Arkham.



Fixxed

But yeah, It was an Island in the game, but it makes more sense for it to have to be moved for renovations from Jokers little party so this may be taking place about a month or two after the first game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Two Face has just been confirmed by Conroy.  Apparently this game will be darker than the first, and includes a very complicated cast, featuring a lot of villains.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it too much if Tim Drake appears as Red Robin ?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> Is it too much if Tim Drake appears as Red Robin ?



It'd be a bit odd, since they would have to drastically change his origin story, since Tim became Red Robin in response to bruce's death and Damian becoming Robin, two events that obviously haven't happened in the AA verse.

I think if Tim is in the game it'll be as Robin.

Also, more villains from IGN.com!

Maurice LaMarche (Brain from animaniacs) will be voicing Mr. Freeze who is "out for blood...but is actually a somewhat sympathetic characters" which is without a doubt alluding to his drama with his wife.

and.

Stana Katic (Beckett from Castle!) will be voicing *TALIA AL GHUL*. Really excited about this one.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 20, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Two Face has just been confirmed by Conroy.  Apparently this game will be darker than the first, and includes a very complicated cast, featuring a lot of villains.



Did we really need to confirm that Two Face was in it? He was all over the sight and trailer!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 20, 2010)

Old MacArkham bought the Farm, ee-i-ee-io
And on that farm he had a [Joker], ee-i-ee-io
With a [Laugh-Laugh] here and a [Laugh-Laugh] there
Here's a [Joker] there's a [Joker, everywhere's a [Joker: Laugh-Laugh]
Old MacArkham bought the Farm, ee-i-ee-io


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Did we really need to confirm that Two Face was in it? He was all over the sight and trailer!



It was just never "official"

But the main reason I posted that is because how he mentioned that it would have more villains and be darker in tone.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2010)

*Batman: Arkham City*





> According to Kotaku, the highly anticipated sequel to last year's "Batman: Arkham Asylum" finally has a name and release date: "Batman: Arkham City" is slated to hit shelves in the fall of 2011.
> 
> As the cover to the new issue of "GameInformer" shows, the new game looks like it'll be following up on some of the plot threads included in "Arkham Asylum," like warden Quincy Sharp's mayoral campaign. The title apparently refers to a new super-prison located in the heart of Gotham City (which seems like a phenomenally bad idea on the part of the city planners) *that looks to give the game the feel of "Escape From New York," but starring Batman.*
> 
> And that sounds awesome.






Do want


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

> it'll be following up on some of the plot threads included in "Arkham Asylum," like warden Quincy Sharp's mayoral campaign.


I'd have thought Bruce would have given the Ghost of Arkham tapes to Gordon.





> The title apparently refers to a new super-prison located in the heart of Gotham City


ahahahaha

Gothamites have no forsight do they?





> that looks to give the game the feel of "Escape From New York," but starring Batman.


So basically No Man's Land: The Game?  Neat, I was one of the few who liked No Man's Land


----------



## Skylit (Aug 5, 2010)

Two - Face wants you to join his army!


----------



## Appletart (Aug 5, 2010)

bah I'd of thought it would've been a winter/spring release for this but next Autumn?  This better be the dog's bollocks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2010)

hope it's a different experience from the last game


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't wait for more info on this. PLEASE let there be some more batfam in this game.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Can't wait for more info on this. PLEASE let there be some more batfam in this game.



batman and robin co-op?


----------



## KageFreak (Aug 5, 2010)

Mr. Freeze  please


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 5, 2010)

Appletart said:


> bah I'd of thought it would've been a winter/spring release for this but next Autumn?  This better be the dog's bollocks.



It makes sense. They only just released the first game last year, and unless you want them to reuse the same models for everything it makes sense for them to take there time and make sure its not crap


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> batman and robin co-op?



Co-Op challenge maps would be amazing. 

Im fine with the main game being just solo, although id like some cameos or whatever from them in the main story.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2010)

datass


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 6, 2010)

I hope they've made some Mass Effect-like modifications to the UE this time around, the one thing I've hated about the UE is the roughness in almost every texture. 

I like that Batman is sporting smaller ears, I also hope the white in this cover (and the black areas means certain degrees of darkness) represents the new detective mode, since RS said it was taking away from the art-style I would love to see them implement some alternative visual cues for the gameplay that doesn't necessarily ruin what was done well in that area.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 6, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> datass



I'm loving that blimp shout out to B:TAS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> I'm loving that blimp shout out to B:TAS



haha same here.

Blimps are pimp


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2010)

Bring in Cassandra Cain!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 7, 2010)

List of bad guys so far? O.o


----------



## Lucius (Aug 7, 2010)

Hints from the first trailer: Catwoman, Black Mask, Two Face, Penguin


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2010)

Also Talia Al Ghul is in the game


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2010)

voiced by Stana Kavic


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> voiced by Stana Kavic



Awesome.

And I think Mr. Freeze is a definite as well. Not sure if they got the TAS voice, hopefully they did, he was awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2010)

He's being voiced by


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 10, 2010)

*GameInformer Images*


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 10, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> *GameInformer Images*


I hope they work on Two Face a bit because he looks unfinished.
Other then that it looks pretty good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2010)

The fact that "Arkham City" is just a new fancy Maximum security prison that HAPPENS to look like a city (Which is pretty damn stupid in concept, especially considering that it's now in the middle of Gotham and not isolated from it) and not a conquered Gotham city by Joker seems like an incredibly wasted opportunity to me.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Arkham City Details*

- Sharp took credit for getting the Joker situation under control
- Sharp used that incident to help win the election
- He then declares Blackgate and Arkham unfit
- Sharp buys off a portion of the slums of Gotham
- He walls off the area, calls it Arkham City
- Sharp contracts a mercenary group named Tyger into defending the walls

- Prisoners given one rule: “Don’t try to escape”
- Penalty is death
- Prisoners free to do anything besides that within
- People who look into Hugo Strange disappear
- A year has taken place
- Two-Face is admitted into Arkham City
- Two-Face realizes he needs to make a move to assert himself in the prison so that he won’t be eaten alive
- He captures Catwoman, thinking that a public execution would help out his situation

- Devs. want a highly detailed city
- Can use gadgets while fighting
- Example of this: Putting explosive gel on the back of an enemy
- A lot of the super villains have formed gangs, have control of different areas in the city
- Devs hoping to use more of the “forensics” angle from the first title, incorporate puzzles in them that will get more complex as you progress
- Most of the key gadgets unlocked late in the original are immediately available, but it seems it hasn’t been confirmed that all of them will
- Explosive gel, line launcher confirmed to be available by default
- Interrogations instead of Riddler maps now
- Press a button and Batman will taunt enemies


- Optional sidestories for some characters, including Zsasz
- New costume for Harley
- Broadcast analyzer: Mainly used so that Batman can listen to a message from the Joker
- There are several broadcasts Bats can listen to, including the GCPD dispatch and Gotham FM
- Orcacle is missing
- Because of this, Alfred is the one in Bruce’s ear
- Rocksteady not talking about multiplayer plans yet



> Game Informer quote about Harley’s costume:
> 
> *“Instead of a nurse outfit, Harley now wears red and black pants, and a matching midriff-baring top. Her face paint has been scaled back to a much more subtle degree, and she now has a Joker tattoo on one of her hips peeking out over her waistband.”*


----------



## Skylit (Aug 10, 2010)

Alfred.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds good but whilst I like Catwoman I'd have liked Batman to team up with one of his sidekicks over a quasi-villain. I hope they bring in new gadgets. I've heard rumours of a smoke bomb but one gadget won't suffice


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 10, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Sounds good but whilst I like Catwoman I'd have liked Batman to team up with one of his sidekicks over a quasi-villain. I hope they bring in new gadgets. I've heard rumours of a smoke bomb but one gadget won't suffice



I hope Clayface is involved and one of the new gadgets is the old trusty shock and explosion Batarangs.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 17, 2010)

*Batman Arkham City Discussion*


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 17, 2010)

Similar thread I believe


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 17, 2010)

> Since the events of Batman: Arkham Asylum, warden Quincy Sharp has taken credit for Batman's successful quelling of the Joker's uprising and used that momentum to win Gotham City's mayoral election. The first of his broad-sweeping plans is to proclaim Arkham Asylum and Blackgate Prison unfit to house criminals. Sharp buys up a large swath of Gotham's slums and walls it off, stocking the perimeter with highly trained armed mercenaries from an outfit named Tyger. All prisoners are transported to this new facility dubbed "Arkham City"approximately a year after the events at the asylum. They are given only one rule under threat of death: do not try to escape. No other policing takes place inside, leaving a mix of two-bit criminals and super villains to eke out an existence in this lawless, ruthless ecosystem.
> 
> Sharp brings in a mysterious psychiatrist named Hugo Strange to head the new Arkham. Hidden from the eyes of the public, Strange is rumored to be up to terrible things, but nothing can be proven. Anyone who investigates his past or Arkham itself seems to disappear, most likely within the walls of the prison city.
> 
> Batman believes this is a ticking time bomb and has kept a watchful eye on Arkham city for months, looking for any excuse to break into the well guarded prison. Recently admitted inmate Two-face needs to gain respect and followers fast or risk being eaten alive by the other super villains on the inside. both sides of his psyche agree that the best way to accomplish this is with a high-profile show of power: a public execution of Catwoman. Given their past, Batman has no choice but to enter this hellish domain to save her and uncover what's really going on. With an all-new bag of tricks, he may just survive the night.



Came from Game Informer.

Mods may merge. I used the search and only saw results for the first game.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 17, 2010)

Sounds a lot like "no man's land" which is awesome.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 17, 2010)

It is pretty similar.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 18, 2010)

FUCK Yes! No Mans Land is here and too top it off its been re-worked as the follow up to Arkham Asylum...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 19, 2010)

been reading about this in the new game informer. i'm pretty stoked. 2011 is looking good already!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 20, 2010)

Latest Game Informer has info on 'Arkham City'. Some highlights:

-Warden Sharpe is now Mayor Sharpe. He has replaced both Arkham and Blackgate with a segment of Gotham's slums converted into a giant walled prison, with no law inside besides "try to leave and die." All managed by a mysterious Doctor Hugo Strange...

-Catwoman does appear as a major NPC, and possibly even as a playable character

-A more complex combat engine that supports dealing with larger groups of enemies at a time

-Your gadget selection starts much larger, with most of the major gadgets from Arkham Asylum being starter gear. New gadgets include smoke pellets and a radio analyzer that lets you intercept transmissions

-Mooks within Arkham City are affiliated with different factions, centered around super villains. Its uncertain what effects this has, but presumably it'll be significant

-More and better investigative tasks

-Optional sidequests you can run across while exploring the area ( like finding Riddler mooks and interrogating them to track down Riddler trophies )


----------



## Aeon (Aug 20, 2010)

It sucks we still have to wait a year but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 1, 2010)

New Screens!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hannibal (Sep 1, 2010)

Game is looking bad ass, can't wait to see what other villains make an appearance this time around. Penguin? Riddler (in person)? Red Hood or Black Mask could be awesome too.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, so far the game is looking great.


----------



## runsakurarun (Sep 4, 2010)

OMFG Catwoman and Harley Q!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey guys go back into Warden Sharps office their is a fake wall that has maps for his proposed Arkham City initiative.

The friend of all easter eggs awaits inside Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 9, 2010)

Loved Arkham Asylum, can't wait for this game. Of course I'm only going to rent it and not buy... the first game was good but not buy-worthy because of how short/anti-climactic that final boss was.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2010)

I didn't find the fighting style appealing when i checked it on Youtube, but i might buy this one, because of the new characters.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 9, 2010)

You haven't played the first one? It's pretty fun. You may or may not like it, but it really is good. Not worth a buy though, unless you do what I did and buy it used from GS so you can beat it within a week and then do that with a few more games that are fun for a while until you finally settle on something you know you'll keep. For me, that game was Demon's Souls.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

I know there's another thread on this somewhere, but the search function for this forum sucks.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-fwxJMFkNo[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Thanks for the move.


----------



## TrueKing (Dec 10, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I know there's another thread on this somewhere, but the search function for this forum sucks.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-fwxJMFkNo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the move.



Wow that trailer was not much, but it was still a pretty good dam teaser trailer. From what I can tell hes being hunted by the cops inside the city so he must have done something wrong.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2010)

Must be those mercenaries that Sharp hired.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a must have game.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 12, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 12, 2010)

Christopher Lee in my Batman? I like.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ays_ZW7kNE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Shit yea. I know it was posted a while back, but now its right here in the thread.


----------



## Phunin (Dec 12, 2010)

Batman Arkham City is looking pretty epic and the graphics are amazing. I cannot wait to see what this game brings to the table.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

I almost didn't believe those were the actual graphics for the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

When that one solider looks over the corner....looked a little TO real.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2010)

Good heck, if those are the in-game graphics. . .

Playing the game will be a non-stop visual orgasm.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

It really does look amazing. It's interesting that they picked hugo strange as the bad guy though. Perhaps looking to draw in some fans of TDKR?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Guess don't know batman enough, who the hell is that?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Batman: Arkham City*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muCtJsy-d9w[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, there is probably another thread for this game. But you know what? *This* is the official thread now. I nail my colours to the flag with this awesomeness.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 13, 2010)

Best graphics ever?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Extraordinary, isn't it?


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

I wanna see:

Calender Man, The Riddler, and The Squid.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2010)

Anxiously waiting for this one. Hopefully consoles will get the chance to change his suit in story mode..IIRC in arkham asylum only PC could do it..

That default suit makes him look like he's wearing a giant diaper.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 13, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Anxiously waiting for this one. Hopefully consoles will get the chance to change his suit in story mode..IIRC in arkham asylum only PC could do it..
> 
> That default suit makes him look like he's wearing a giant diaper.



The default suit fit so damn well because it worked both known designs of his costume with the lighting (Dark blue with high light and Black in Low light.) and Batman usually doesn't change suits unless he's absolutely desperate and I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

up this goes   .


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn it.

Some delete my thread.



crazymtf said:


> Guess don't know batman enough, who the hell is that?



Hugo Strange.

He'll probably the bad guy in the new film too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> The default suit fit so damn well because it worked both known designs of his costume with the lighting (Dark blue with high light and Black in Low light.) and Batman usually doesn't change suits unless he's absolutely desperate and I just don't see that happening.



Well, make it a DLC..or something..Anything but that giant diaper suit..I want the dark knight suit or anything that is pitch black..even the armored suit from the fighting arena on arkham asylum would do for me..just make it usable on story mode..

the PC gamers had such a wide range of suits..


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 13, 2010)

This can probably get deleted now.

I've had my moment.

*EDIT-* Or not. Lets see which is more popular.


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh! The Squid would add some nice play to this game as well as:

Man-Bat
Killer Moth
Crazy Quilt


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2010)

Holy shit, that looked so sweet.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Guess don't know batman enough, who the hell is that?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 15, 2010)

(spoiling my fun)

Anyway, anyone else catch the _TDK-_esque music in the opener?

Surely, Hugo Strange will be the next Batman villain?


----------



## SYSC (Dec 15, 2010)

Ive never seen graphics that good. Only thing that would make this game suck if we dont get better gadgets than the last game


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 15, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> (spoiling my fun)
> 
> Anyway, anyone else catch the _TDK-_esque music in the opener?
> 
> Surely, Hugo Strange will be the next Batman villain?



Personally I would have preferred something B:TAS music to that overrated POS movie. (any movie that has Batman sounding like a growling bear us not a movie I can respect)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2010)

Bump'd

I just beat Arkham City, and, wow. I'm super hyped for Arkham City. Batman needs a lot more weapons and equipment to use, and some more awesome combos.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 29, 2010)

I just beat Arkham Asylum a few minutes ago. Great fucking game.

I hope the boss battles this time around are better. I like fighting bosses my size, not giants.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2011)

Prequel comic announced, sets up Arkham City.  Written by Paul Dini with art by the game's concept artist


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2011)

dat paul dini.

They need to make finding clues actually feel like finding clues instead of putting them right in your face.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

SYSC said:


> Ive never seen graphics that good. Only thing that would make this game suck if we dont get better gadgets than the last game



You do know that was a CGI movie not the actually representation of the in game graphics?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> dat paul dini.
> 
> They need to make finding clues actually feel like finding clues instead of putting them right in your face.



That's kinda hard when we're not really batman and don't have a mind like him


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> That's kinda hard when we're not really batman and don't have a mind like him



Agreed, I've yet to play a game that has truly given me a clue where I actually must investigate, I imagine that many people would get frustrated if they couldn't solve it. Even if they have the internet.

Looks like that Rockstar game will be taking care of things but lets just hope the puzzles are more harder and the action is still just as sweet.

Sucks that we don't get the batmobile. I remember arguments saying that batman could run people over but in arkahm city everyone deserves to be run over then have batman put the batmobile in reverse and run them over again just to be safe


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> That's kinda hard when we're not really batman and don't have a mind like him



Its not hard to make clues more challenging and engaging than the piss easy shit that was in AA and still keep it moderately frustrating.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Its not hard to make clues more challenging and engaging than the piss easy shit that was in AA and still keep it moderately frustrating.



Well from what I remember they're makeing the Riddles harder if thats what your asking with the being the way you get the clues (and you haveing to make sure not to knock out the informants)


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2011)

Batman Arkham City.
And I just beat Arkham Asylum too, I'm major hyped.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 12, 2011)

Riddle Me this
"Will it be more mysterious than the last"


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2011)

"Riddle me this"
"Who's afraid of the big black bat?"


----------



## Talon. (Feb 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> "Riddle me this"
> "Who's afraid of the big black bat?"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utLhqWBbcrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2011)

^^  
Lol, correct.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Although the inclusion of references to a horrible, horrible movie adaptation - and one of the worst comic book to movie adaptations - makes me want to run away, I'll throw this out there...

Since I know some people are still not certain, single-player ONLY is confirmed:



> ...when we investigated adding multiplayer we asked, "If we use all of the energy that is required to create multiplayer and instead focus this on the single player, would that deliver a better overall game?"
> 
> With the game now coming to the final stages, I can honestly say it would not have been possible to deliver Arkham City the way we wanted to if we'd have added multiplayer.



Also, it was said the game would explain Batman's first encounter with Hugo Strange, for those that don't know of it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2011)

> *BATMAN: ARKHAM CITY #1-2
> Written by PAUL DINI
> Art and cover by CARLOS D'ANDA
> Issue #1 1:10 Video game art variant*
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Well from what I remember they're makeing the Riddles harder if thats what your asking with the being the way you get the clues (and you haveing to make sure not to knock out the informants)



This is nice news to me. I wonder how the city layout will be. Hopefully its like the size of a city in a GTA game only with better interactions and more stuff.


----------



## Devil Kings (Feb 15, 2011)

It's a shame that after Arkham city, Mark Hamill AKA The Joker, AKA one of the best voice actors out there is retiring from the role.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 15, 2011)

Sometimes the day comes when you have to retire from a role you've worn long enough.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 15, 2011)

Dunno if anyone was following the rumors about potential multiplayer, but Rocksteady recently shot down those rumours and confirmed Arkham City is a single player game only.





Devil Kings said:


> It's a shame that after Arkham city, Mark Hamill AKA The Joker, AKA one of the best voice actors out there is retiring from the role.



This is the second time Mark has said he's retiring from the role. Only time will tell if he actually means this time.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Dunno if anyone was following the rumors about potential multiplayer, but Rocksteady recently shot down those rumours and confirmed Arkham City is a single player game only.





Garrus said:


> Although the inclusion of references to a horrible, horrible movie adaptation - and one of the worst comic book to movie adaptations - makes me want to run away, I'll throw this out there...
> 
> Since I know some people are still not certain, single-player ONLY is confirmed:
> 
> ...



It's great news regardless. Rocksteady knows where the shit is, it seems, and saw how multiplayer effected games like Bioshock 2.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm glad they aren't working on a multiplayer.  Games should first and foremost be story-driven.  The Arkham series definately falls under that category.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm glad they aren't working on a multiplayer.  Games should first and foremost be story-driven.  The Arkham series definately falls under that category.



Indeed - Rocksteady agrees and I'm hoping that's the route Bioware will stick with. Games like this, if there should be multiplayer just do a multiplayer-specific game (though with something like Batman I think it would be a poor idea - co-op, sure).


----------



## Sesha (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's great news regardless. Rocksteady knows where the shit is, it seems, and saw how multiplayer effected games like Bioshock 2.



Derp. How the hell did I miss that?! I'll just put it down due to lack of sleep.

Anyway, I'm fine either way with this. Rocksteady clearly know what they are doing. If they decided they could have a good single player while including multiplayer, I'd trust them to have done so properly. But if they think it isn't necessary then I'm okay with it.

There's still the possibility of multiplayer or, say, a co-op mission mode or something to that effect, via DLC. As long as the single player is great, then whatever they decide, I'm game.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

I could see co-op working.  But I'd prefer if it was a separate part of the game, like in Splinter Cell: Conviction where it would be a smaller story that takes place either during or before the events of the main story.  This way you could possibly play as other members of the bat-family and not have it interrupt your main game.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 24, 2011)

Our First Look At Batman: Arkham City In Motion Is A Stunner

Michael McWhertor ? 2009's Batman: Arkham Asylum set a new bar for super hero video games, a game unexpectedly great. Based on what we've seen of the sequel today, the developer of greater than expected Batman games is ready to shatter our expectations again.

Rocksteady Studios and Microsoft offered our first gameplay glimpse of Batman: Arkham City in San Francisco today, a 20 minute long demo that took Batman from rooftops to city streets, from courthouse to church, seamlessly and (almost) flawlessly. Rocksteady said Arkham City is "not a sandbox game, but not a linear game." It's somewhere in the middle.

It may not be a "sandbox," but it's a big, convincing open world that might rightly make the makers of Grand Theft Auto and Assassin's Creed games a little nervous.

Sadly, we weren't able to play Batman: Arkham City for ourselves, but we can offer a play-by-play of the events of that demo, as controlled by its creators.

Rocksteady Studio's hands-off demo starts with Batman on a rooftop, gazing out at Arkham City, his new massive playground in which to fight crime. We're somewhere deep into this story already, with Catwoman in the clutches of Two-Face and with some of the game's dialogue carefully censored to protect us from spoilers. We learn some of this from Batman's cryptographic sequencer, which hacks into a transmission from Dr. Hugo Strange, overseer of Arkham City.

Batman's mission here is to infiltrate the Solomon Wayne Courthouse, in which Two-Face has set up a base of operations. For thematic effect, Harvey Dent has burned one half of the building, leaving the other half in mint-condition. Batman leaps from his rooftop location, his cape instantly transforming into a taut glider. He divebombs, building up momentum, then pulls up to glide faster and ever closer to his destination.

He lands2 on a sign that juts from a building, peering down at a group of thugs in the midst of assaulting reporter Jack Ryder, a cameo of sorts for DC Comics fans. The Rocksteady rep playing our demo explains that one member of the gang is an associate of the Riddler. He's highlighted with a green glow. In order to interrogate him, he must be the last one standing, meaning Batman must take on a cluster of bad guys, leaving one unscathed.

Batman leaps from his perch, dropping onto one of the thugs. What follows is graceful, flowing fisticuffs, familiar to Batman: Arkham Asylum fans. Batman brawls better than ever, double the number of combinations, according to Rocksteady. He can also use his Batclaw to pull enemies that are out of range close to him, then kick them away.

After interrogating the Riddler's henchmen, revealing the location of Riddler Trophies scattered about the Arkham City map, Batman makes his way into the courthouse. We cut to a dialogue between the halves of Two-Face, who has Catwoman suspended from a tether. She's hovering over a pool of menacing looking green acid, exchanging cheeky dialogue with an increasingly angry Two-Face.

"I'm sorry I've been a bad kitty," Catwoman purrs. "Untie me and I'll make it up to you." Ineffective, Two-Face flips his trademark coin to decide her fate.

Batman, near the entrance to the courthouse, surveys the scene with Detective Mode vision. It looks a bit more like the echolocation tech seen in The Dark Knight. It looks better than ever. We see the x-rayed outline of every thug in the joint, including one with a machete?he's standing next to the rope that's keeping Selina Kyle from her acidic doom?and a sniper one floor above Batman. Both are important threats and highlighted in orange.

We head upstairs, with Batman gliding up a ladder (this animation is like butter) then executing a silent takedown. He walks across a cable, above the crowd of henchmen. Targeting the machete-wielder, Batman drops, crushing machete man, causing most of the crowd to scatter.

Catwoman is freed, Two-Face humiliated. Another player enters the scene, with the Joker aiming a sniper rifle at Selina Kyle, a smiley face target focusing on her temple. Batman thwarts said attempt, then investigates the trajectory of the bullet in Detective Mode. That line points to a bell tower a few blocks away.

We head outside, with transportation appearing in the form of a helicopter flying overhead. Using the Batclaw, our hero zips skyward, getting clear view of the city. Detective Mode vision kicks in and we see the criminal population of Arkham City. They're everywhere. Some are armed. Civilians are in peril, an offer of a potential side mission. As Batman's gaze turns toward the bell tower, we still see the glowing trajectory of the bullet, pointing us to our destination.

Batman leaps from beneath the helicopter, diving toward the church, targeting a quartet of Joker's thugs. He power dives into a painful looking throat grab. That's one down. Then three more, including one heavily armed Joker lackey that requires a dizzying flurry of punches to beat down.

Into the church, we meet up with Harley Quinn. She attacks with a poorly thought out flying kick and is tossed aside by Batman. A real threat, four heavily armed bruisers, guns drawn, all have Batman in their sights. It's a standoff. Tensions rise and the four begin to bicker. Batman drops a smoke bomb and makes his escape, leaping to the rafters and surveying the situation from above.

In Detective Mode again, we get a lay of the land. The four have split up, two have taken hostages. Batman's inner thoughts about his strategy to defeat Joker's thugs inform the player of one way to deal with the threat.

We see a new trick Batman has learned. No longer does he need that explosive gel to break through weak walls. He's strong enough to do it himself, bursting through a confessional wall and yanking out a thug. The rest go down with silent takedowns and drop attacks. It's thrilling to watch, gorgeous to look at.

Batman heads to the top of the bell tower, discovering that, no, the Joker is not actually there. The only evidence of his involvement are a pair of mannequins, dressed like the Joker, each with a television for a head. The sniper rifle is remotely controlled, we learn, but thanks to Batman's bag of tricks, we pick up the frequency that controls it. A new lead for the great detective to follow.

Our demo ended with an explosion and a tease of things to come, leaving us wanting to see more?so much more?of Rocksteady's highly impressive Arkham City.

Source:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 25, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My body is so ready for this!!


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 25, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> My body is so ready for this!!



As it should be...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't wait to play!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2011)

This is it.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's a little snipit from a piece on the PSB:


> “We’re constantly looking at Arkham Asylum and seeing how it feeds into Arkham City. The same applies to characters, combat, moves; they all carry over but how they have evolved is directly related to the new challenges Batman is facing.”
> 
> This also applies to Detective Mode, an X-ray overlay that you use to gather forensic information. Some people had mixed feelings about it because, while it was very useful, they felt like they were missing out the game’s incredible visuals by using it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2011)

Limited Detective mode then?


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Sometimes the day comes when you have to retire from a role you've worn long enough.



From what I remember, he's said he's retiring from the role in the past and in time when applied went back to it; so we can only hope he doesn't completely give up on the idea of the role.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 12, 2011)

> Batman Arkham City, the sequel to blockbuster Batman Arkham Asylum, has been given a Tuesday, October 18 release date in North America on Xbox 360, PS3 adn the PC. It will launch on October 19 in Australia and on October 21 in Europe and other territories.
> 
> With the Batman Arkham City release date announcement comes a trio of new screens which you can drool over in high resolution by clicking the thumbnails below. The screens introduce the Joker's one-armed Lieutenant, show Batman hanging over magma, and show the entrance to the Sionis Industries steel mill.
> 
> ...





> *Spoiler*: __



...                 ...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 12, 2011)

not happy about the october release date. I probably wont pick it up now. It's releasing only 2 weeks before uncharted 3 and 3 weeks before tes v. bad timing rocksteady. such a dissapointment. August-September would have been perfect!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to go preorder this when I go pick up Homefront on Tuesday


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlET0kb5pmw[/YOUTUBE]
Can not wait for this damn it!


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2011)

The music mashes so well


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2011)

M(ARKHAM)ILL CITY lol just realising this


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2011)

> *BATMAN: ARKHAM CITY #3
> Written by PAUL DINI
> Art and cover by CARLOS D’ANDA*
> Get ready for the upcoming blockbuster videogame with this exciting lead-in miniseries written by the game’s writer, Paul Dini (BATMAN: STREETS OF GOTHAM). The focus this issue shifts to The Clown Prince of Crime and his crazed paramour, as The Joker and Harley Quinn set up their new love nest in the old Gotham Metal Works. What role are they looking to play in the new Arkham City – and is Batman even in a position to do anything about it?
> On sale JUNE 29 • 3 of 5, 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Batman: Arkham City – The Riddler's Return*





> In Arkham Asylum, Riddler trophies were found somewhat easily -- you just found them by spotting question marks painted on walls and ceilings. Things aren't as easy this time around. Though there are question marks viewable only in Detective Mode (Batman's version of x-ray vision), they often point in the direction of informants who know the nearby locations of Riddler trophies.
> 
> Find these goons and you can beat the information out of them. But knowing the location of a trophy (which appears on your map) doesn't mean getting it is easy. Many trophies are surrounded by traps or require some ingenuity from Batman to nab. In one early instance, Batman has to guide his remote-controlled Batarang through an electrical current, then carry that charge on the Batarang down a flight of stairs and to a power box. Once the power's on, a door unlocks and allows the Dark Knight access to the trophy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2011)

Joker is forever ugly.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 15, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlET0kb5pmw[/YOUTUBE]
> Can not wait for this damn it!


Shit..... I definitely have to purchase this on the release day.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Joker is forever ugly.



and so the truth of his soul was shown on his face


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 16, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlET0kb5pmw[/YOUTUBE]
> Can not wait for this damn it!



Harley and Catwoman


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 16, 2011)

They better bring back Poison Ivy to complete the trinity
Goodbye hot nurse outfit


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2011)

The gameplay still looks lame. If it wasn't Batman, and if it didn't have TAS voice actors this shit wouldn't get the time of day.


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Mar 20, 2011)

İ have to Pre-order this game, Arkham Asylum was great but i want more gadgetss and of course to be able to drive the Batmobile


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

I was so glad to hear that they were going to improve the difficulty of getting the trophies and the riddles as well.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 20, 2011)

The Riddles were set at Robin so Easy difficulty in Arkham Asylum I want Riddles set at Dark Knight difficulty for Arkham City.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Game could span... what?! 40 HOURS?! Not likely - more like 25 hours. Still impressive.



> The main stories in Batman: Arkham City will take over "25 hours to complete", claims the game's director Sefton Hill. Speaking in an interview with The Guardian, Hill also added the game will offer "around 15 hours of story that's off the main path."
> 
> So does this mean that the game clocks in at an impressive 40 hours? Possibly, but this jars with an interview given by Rocksteady's marketing game manager, Dax Ginn, who told Computer and Videogames earlier this week that the campaign takes around eight hours if you're a gaming ninja.
> 
> What's more likely is that the 25 hours accounts for the 15 hours of side missions plus a 8-10 hour campaign. Either way, it sounds like a lengthy tour of the scum-riddled streets of Gotham lies ahead.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Another take on the quote... sounds like it really MIGHT be 40 hours in total.



> Size matters, right? So you'll be pleased to learn that Batman: Arkham City will feature more than 40 hours of content, with the central storyline taking roughly 25 hours to complete and there'll also be around 15 hours of side missions to embark upon.
> 
> "It takes over 25 hours to complete the main stories in Batman: Arkham City. To keep players engaged for this length of time, not only do the characters and the story need to progress, but the core mechanics of the game they are playing need to change and adapt as well", said Rocksteady's Sefton Hill. "The side missions in Batman: Arkham City are a good example. We have around 15 hours of story that's off the main path."
> 
> So, a whole 40 hours of beautiful Bats action to indulge in? Bring it on. Batman: Arkham City is set to swoop in on October 18th, 2011 and October 21st, 2011.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 24, 2011)

Am I the only one conflicted on what to feel about Tara Strong replacing Arleen Sorkin as Harley?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Am I the only one conflicted on what to feel about Tara Strong replacing Arleen Sorkin as Harley?



It does suck, but I feel like she'll do a good job with it.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 24, 2011)

Looks good. Gonna feel different than Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 24, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Another take on the quote... sounds like it really MIGHT be 40 hours in total.


Damn 40 hours!? That's great news. I guess Rocksteady listened to the complaints on how short Asylum was.


----------



## Judas (May 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muCtJsy-d9w[/YOUTUBE]












1. Start the music below when the video reaches 00:14 or 00:25.

2. Enjoy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 27, 2011)

40 hours?

*GOOD.*


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

40 is way to long for a action adventure for me. 20-25 sounds perfect.


----------



## Judas (May 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 40 is way to long for a action adventure for me. 20-25 sounds perfect.



I feel the exact opposite.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> 40 is way to long for a action adventure for me. 20-25 sounds perfect.



You sir are DEAD wrong.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2011)

Opinions can't be wrong, gtfo.

In other news, Catwoman is now a confirmed playable character (sounds more like secondary single-player, no co-op):



> We're pretty spoiled for characters, that's for sure, but with Catwoman we get a brilliant character who will allow gamers to indulge their darker side. Playing as Batman you have this very rigid moral compass. You're always doing the right thing, delivering justice on the streets of Gotham 24/7. With Catwoman you can take a bit of a walk on the wild side... take a bit of a break from being the defender of Gotham.



Also been confirmed Catwoman will have her own modes of transportation (no gliding), her own moves and combos, and her own gadgets.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Fuck catwoman, I wanna play as Nightwing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2011)

Cat Women can feel way different, which would be nice. As for people saying I'm Dead Wrong. Sorry I like quality over quantity. Very few games have 40 hours of amazing gameplay.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Cat Women can feel way different, which would be nice. As for people saying I'm Dead Wrong. Sorry I like quality over quantity. Very few games have 40 hours of amazing gameplay.



Rocksteady has proven they know how to make a game with great quality from what I see they're just expanding upon it with it


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes. Nightwing would have fun, too.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 1, 2011)

Meh personally I would have liked a more obscure character like Spoiler


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WCr11REtL4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 1, 2011)

I got to admit that was awesome... Random thought: anyone hoping you can get on the Blimps to do some epic free falling to a glide?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2011)

Taking a page from TV Tropes, cue male gaze.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 1, 2011)

Just watched it again. looking closely at her outfit at the end (Look closely at her back when she opens the package) compared to the beginning and judging by what happened to Bats in the last game Catwoman could probably get into some epic fights.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2011)

Tim Drake Robin confirmed, both in story and in challenge maps. FUCK YEA!


----------



## firefist (Jun 14, 2011)

link                                          ?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2011)

Firefist said:


> link                                          ?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2011)

Playable Robin?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2011)

Cover '', sorry if posted already. Looks a bit meh to me, but it's not terrible.

(Also, isn't it time to re-name this thread?)


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2011)

Eh.... guess it's better than the last one.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2011)

That looks fake.

Or a weird European version.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks horrible. Thank god the rest of the game won't be.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Cover '', sorry if posted already. Looks a bit meh to me, but it's not terrible.
> 
> (Also, isn't it time to re-name this thread?)



aww shit, batman with blood on his knuckles!

i plan to pre-order this sometime in the coming weeks.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2011)

Alot of mooks blood.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2011)

Batman looks really lame on that cover IMO. There is too much white for one.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2011)

So did any of you guys bought/pirated the two mini comics that were out? :ho 

I did, they are pretty interesting. :ho


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 18, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> So did any of you guys bought/*pirated* the two mini comics that were out? :ho
> 
> I did, they are pretty interesting. :ho



Thank you for the thought:


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 20, 2011)

Robin in Arkham City


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

ew, not digging it all.

but i hope he has fun combat maneuvers.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2011)

Bald space marine dudebro Chris O'Donnel robin, i am over-filled with joy.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, his head is all shaved....yeah.
Other than that it looks badass.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Errr not sure if i want


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

looks like robin lost a bet


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Why the hair though  Chris was a terrible Robin


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2011)

looks like starkiller and the other 50 or so generic shaven head dudebro characters parading around this gen. Honestly would it have been that much a knock on their "gritty" atmosphere they've built for the game to give the kid some hair. They should have went with Jason if they wanted scowling teen, Tim is anything but.

Doesn't matter though he's just another product of retarded retail exclusive DLC.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

Just what this gaming gen needs: more bald, brooding protagonists.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

I can see why they did it.

for some reason

shorter hair = darker badass.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2011)

If Bruce ever takes the cowl off i bet you he's bald, calling it now.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 20, 2011)

Random question did Tim shave his head when he became Red Robin?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim only shaved his hair once in some retarded Young Justice story when he was i shit you not calling himself "Mr Sarcastic"


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a bigger pick:



I like it. I get the hate on his shaved head, but the armored look makes him look like a badass ready for a war on crime.


----------



## Jing (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like Eminem.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

staff is too short

but i'm nitpicking

besides the shaved head it's not that bad, I can't wait to see the colors


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

so robin will be in the game nice. i ordered the game already on game stop hope it is good like part one.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like Cole McGrath


----------



## Jing (Jun 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Looks like Cole McGrath



People on another forum are already making that comparison too lol. Couldn't we have gotten Nightwing though?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats StarKiller doing in Arkham City? D:


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Would have preferred Nightwing too


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2011)

He's not a playable character in the main game he's a preorder bonus at Best Buy to use in Challenge Maps.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 20, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Tim only shaved his hair once in some retarded Young Justice story when he was i shit you not calling himself "Mr Sarcastic"



Maybe this is just after that in this timeline and Batman brought him back to Gotham


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 20, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Here's a bigger pick:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. I get the hate on his shaved head, but the armored look makes him look like a badass ready for a war on crime.



Robin looks like he just got out of prison.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Robin looks like he just got out of prison.



He probably did, adding some depth to his already troubled character. 

He looks like a generic UE3 mook which in a game full of generic UE3 mooks isn't that suprising.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder how muted they're going to make his outfits rather bright colour scheme. As for the changed aspects of his design it's already been explained why it's easier on the designers to have him have short hair for when he wears his Red Robin outfit. On top of that Rocksteady tends to make designs more military or freakish so I'm not surprised Robin has merc hair


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 20, 2011)

So its Tim, and you can switch to the Red Robin suit? That's pretty neat.

Its weird, though, he looks so much more like an older Damian with the haircut, the "I'll rape you" expression, and the hood.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking forward to this game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 20, 2011)

folks are trippin. Tim looks hard as hell. WITH a gangsta hood.

I've always favored Jason Todd of the Robins but I like what they did with Tim's design. They've done what they set out to do. I've preordered this game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jing said:


> Looks like Eminem.




Clearly you've never seen Eminem as a superhero...


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 21, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> So its Tim, and you can switch to the Red Robin suit? That's pretty neat.
> 
> Its weird, though, he looks so much more like an older Damian with the haircut, the "I'll rape you" expression, and the hood.



I reckon they're doing what animated DCU has been doing and fusing all the Robin's designs and sometimes personalities into one


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 21, 2011)

I can dig that.


Also, one thing I've been curious about. Is Arkham City just taking place all over Gotham? Or is it taking place in a prison thats a city?


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 21, 2011)

A portion of Gotham has been turned into Arkham City for reasons explained in the mini series bridging the gap between AA and AC.

I just hope we get to drive one of Batman's vehicles


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 21, 2011)

Interesting. I should probably take a look at the comic then.

Driving a Batmobile would be pretty awesome, indeed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 21, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> A portion of Gotham has been turned into Arkham City for reasons explained in the mini series bridging the gap between AA and AC.
> 
> I just hope we get to drive one of Batman's vehicles



Do you have a link for the mini series?..please..


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't have any links but I found them on 4chan's /rs/


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2011)

lol Timshady 

Robinem. 

He still looks cool tho.

Wait is that Robin Tim Drake?


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 21, 2011)

It is which suggests we'll get Nightwing


----------



## firefist (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have any idea how long I've tried to forget that?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 21, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> folks are trippin. Tim looks hard as hell. WITH a gangsta hood.
> 
> I've always favored Jason Todd of the Robins but I like what they did with Tim's design. They've done what they set out to do. I've preordered this game.


Thinking on it the Hood is probably a nod toward Stephanie Brown when she was Spoiler seeing as her and Tim had/have a relationship. 


The World said:


> lol Timshady
> 
> Robinem.
> 
> ...



Yep and he looks like he has a nod toward Kickass the way his Bo stalf looks.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 21, 2011)

Yea tim looks kinda lame. I mean he looks cool, but its like he's just trying too hard. Maybe the black/white badass tint just makes it too much.

Anyways, Red Robin bonus skin!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 21, 2011)

I bet Tim lost a bet to Jason...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 6, 2011)

More info on Robin:




			
				Rocksteady said:
			
		

> Our vision of Robin is the one of a troubled young individual that is calm and introverted at times but very dangerous and aggressive if provoked. The shaved head is inspired by cage fighters, because we thought that Robin might be doing that in his spare time to keep him on his toes.


So this is Tim....huh.

If they mention in the story that his dad was recently murdered by Captain Boomerang I might buy the whole "troubled individual" thing, but it doesn't make any sense if that's just his default personality.

Also, if you're going to try really hard to make badass big boy robin, why give him the butt length cape?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 6, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> More info on Robin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it might be inspired by the B:TAS were Tim's dad was an out and out crook and Tim ran away from him. This might be a "What if" of that Tim getting to get to his teenage years.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2011)

> The shaved head is inspired by cage fighters, because we thought that Robin might be doing that in his spare time to keep him on his toes.



              .


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 6, 2011)

Full Color of the Robin concept art:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 7, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Well it might be inspired by the B:TAS were Tim's dad was an out and out crook and Tim ran away from him. This might be a "What if" of that Tim getting to get to his teenage years.



What sucks is that TAS Tim is more like Jason than Tim.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What sucks is that TAS Tim is more like Jason than Tim.



Not really. No one liked Jason, everyone liked Tim after Dick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2011)

how old is robin suppose to be?

doesn't look like a teen to me.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 12, 2011)

It looks like The Riddler has gone all Jigsaw on the denziens of Arkham City...

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9PD7aOo6Ns[/Youtube]


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> It looks like The Riddler has gone all Jigsaw on the denziens of Arkham City...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Oh that's just fuckin epic :amazed
And here i didn't thought that it was possible to be anymore pumped up for this game than i already was...


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2011)

At least The Riddler's gonna show himself in this game. I can't wait.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> It looks like The Riddler has gone all Jigsaw on the denziens of Arkham City...


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2011)

DLC confirmed....Future episodes.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jul 21, 2011)

OMFg I need this game!!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 22, 2011)

Penguin goes Brick Top?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't wait for this game!


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2011)

I know Im late with it, but Tim Drake looks more like adult Damian to me. Ill probably just pretend it is.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

that trailer is great didn't expect grundy in the game


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2011)

And in case people were wondering for more details.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

That's whack. UK Only? 

And lmao, TAS looks like rubber.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Where is the Fatman from? 

Really love the 90's animated series one, and the Beyond looks sick.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2011)

The Dark Knight Returns AKA one of the greatest comics ever made.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The Dark Knight Returns AKA one of the greatest comics ever made.



Ah ok, I've heard of the comic and know what it is about but never read it.(I don't read DC) 

Sounds like Old Man Logan but better.


----------



## firefist (Aug 1, 2011)

wait, those are actually available?


smart move splittin them up for each retailer instead of givin us all.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 1, 2011)

The batman beyond costume looks cool as hell.


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2011)

It seems from what I've read is that _all_ of them are for UK only, from those specific retailers.


----------



## firefist (Aug 1, 2011)

what               ?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 1, 2011)

... Fuck it too many games are coming out between this month and December that I'm interested in gonna rent them out instead...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 1, 2011)

Exclusive I am Disappoint. Fucking Rocksteady...


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

I dunno, what I heard was that all costumes are unlockable, it just when you pre-order, you get it at start.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 1, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I dunno, what I heard was that all costumes are unlockable, it just when you pre-order, you get it at start.



That best be the case as I sure as hell want to play as Batman Beyond Batman and B:TAS Batman (Fuck Dark Knight Returns Batman that comic was always shit IMHO because Batman had a tank for a batmobile which led to the fucking Tumbler.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2011)

the only good looking costume is the beyond one.

the rest are "meh, I rather stick with the original"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 2, 2011)

Beyond looks


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't like Gamestop's pre-order Batman.  I want UK's.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 2, 2011)

Then order the edition sold in the UK silly...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2011)

Dat shipping and handling cost..


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Villains I think could be given justice/look very nice:

Crazy Quilt- Affects the colors of the game. Similar to how Scarecrow effected the effects last time. 

Great White Shark[Asylum Patient]- Probably just a cameo in Mr. Freeze's chamber or he could have a gang.

King Kraken- 

Mirror Man- Probably in a cell with tons of mirrors, which Batman would have to move through like a maze with Mirror Man coming from no where and hitting him.

Sewer King- Could appear in the sewers and get eaten by Killer Croc after being fought.

The Squid- Some kind of cool base with a gigantic tank holding a gigantic squid[Gertrude] who must be fought

Blackbeard- By the docks of Arkham City

Manbat[Asylum Patient]- Similar to the Killer Croc fight

Clayface[Asylum Patient]- He appeared in the last game

Killer Moth[Asylum Patient]- Charaxes Form

Imposter Mad Hatter- Why not?

Professor Pyg[Asylum Patient]- Would he quite interesting considering he is one of the "realistic" villains who is literally insane and deadly. He could have his Dollotrons with him. 

Clock King- Why not?

Doctor Death

False False

Firebug

Floronic Man

Doodlebug

Doctor Phosphorus

Firefly- Hinted at in Akham Asylum

J-Man

Mirage- Similar effect to the Scarecrow in Akharm Asylum

Mortimer Kadaver 

Sensei

Monarch Menace

Snowman

Baby Doll


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Dat shipping and handling cost..



If you don't have an issue spending over a 100 dollars for the [PAL] Edition of MGSIV then ordering the import for Arkham City won't be an issue...


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2011)

Da fuck is this thread doing on page 4?

[YOUTUBE]18LSLIbFV80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 15, 2011)

^Holy shit, this game:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2011)

A little too sci fi but damn awesome all the same.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 15, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A little too sci fi but damn awesome all the same.



It's a Batman game, and the first game was like that as well. I mean we're you expecting something else?


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, it was actually scary at parts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> It's a Batman game, and the first game was like that as well. I mean we're you expecting something else?



I was talking about Mr. Freeze, you know. He looks almost space mariney.

Not exactly my cup of tea but he still looks pretty nice.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 15, 2011)

Arkham City is on my wish list for this year =]

I can't wait for it. I hear you can play as Robin but for only for this challenge mode I guess :[


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 15, 2011)

I think he looks pretty sick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

I want to play as Fatman.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play as Fatman.



+1000. Best suit, imo.


----------



## Orzzo (Aug 19, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Then order the edition sold in the UK silly...


Forget UK one, I'm getting the Mexican exclusive one!


That's right! ..........................


*Spoiler*: __ 



Imagine  he’s part of a hallucination triggered by Hugo Strange, when Batman returns to the "Monarch Theater"; last place he spent any joy or semblance of a normal (human) existence,  before his parents and his  life were robed from him forever. - 

Of course what he (and Bob Kane & Bill Finger) saw on the screen that night, is what taught him how to survive,  become something new, (or rather release what was already  inside, the dark feral survivor)….
 Inside the old theater (where the illusion begins and the skin is unlockable) he gets to live out his childhood fantasy. - 
As Hugo Strange (who knows Batman's childhood  secret) experiments if  it’s he who creates the enemies he fights by being a masked  hero.  Or the other way around and they who created him?



Return to the Monarch Theater


So is Hugo Strange the *Arkham City* metatextual parallel of Grant Morrison?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 19, 2011)

I want the Adam West Batman.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 19, 2011)

Orzzo said:


> Forget UK one, I'm getting the Mexican exclusive one!
> 
> 
> That's right! ..........................



Lol wut?/tenchar


----------



## Orzzo (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play as Fatman.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't have a picture but some site confirmed there will be a TAS costume for Robin. Wonder if Selina will get one too.

And lmao @ Zoro.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I don't have a picture but some site confirmed there will be a TAS costume for Robin. Wonder if Selina will get one too.
> 
> And lmao @ Zoro.



I kinda hope they just go with the one from the comics, and not the one from TAS.

So basically, this:


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Totally.

I still find it kinda lol that Robin is bald here. xD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea...I mean I'd rather have permagelled hair than bald. And I'm just not a huge fan of that robin costume. 

Damian has my favorite Robin costume, but it doesn't really work on an older Robin like Tim. I'd prefer the one above to anything else. Although if they do Tim's modified Red Robin costume (not the kingdom come/jason todd one) that'd be cool too.


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2011)

Love the new skins. The Batman Beyond one is so boss.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HopIsJI84U0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Omoi0714 (Aug 19, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> [YOUTUBE]HopIsJI84U0[/YOUTUBE]



Honestly this is the second most enticing thing about this game for me! I can't wait to glide all over the city!


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Too bad they omitted the race challenge from the Final product though.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 19, 2011)

It reminds me of a Spiderman game.


----------



## Orzzo (Aug 19, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Too bad they omitted the race challenge from the Final product though.



Who cares, it's not like you can't still do everything they showed, that's what's important, And  they captured it fantastically!  Gliding, jumping and  bat-grappling as your race across the city, it's all there. That's what matters.
If you really have to just time yourself between two  landmarks.
You'll probably get bored of _that_ in two seconds , 
I'm glad they focused on actual game play..


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Orzzo said:


> *Who cares, *it's not like you can't still do everything they showed, that's what's important, And  they captured it fantastically!  Gliding, jumping and  bat-grappling as your race across the city, it's all there. That's what matters.
> If you really have to just time yourself between two  landmarks.
> You'll probably get bored of _that_ in two seconds ,
> I'm glad they focused on actual game play..



Not really complaining, just saying it's too bad though. 

Not like I'm going to miss it or anything.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 19, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Too bad they omitted the race challenge from the Final product though.



LOL what? according to IGN the raceing is still there


> Batman: Arkham City is going to be a big game. Five times as big as Arkham Asylum was, the developer says. Once you've finished the campaign and found all the Riddler trophies, there is still Challenge Mode to explore. These are similar to the challenges in the first game but, like everything in this sequel, bigger, and you can take them on as Batman, Catwoman, or Robin.
> 
> There are combat, stealth, and speed challenges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Then my source was wrong. 

My bad.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 19, 2011)

No Black Mask, Firefly, Clayface, and Hush?


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> No Black Mask, Firefly, Clayface, and Hush?



They're planning on making a game based on the Hush storyline anyway.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 21, 2011)

New Interview:


> *The Man Behind the Cowl: Arkham City Interview*
> + Posted by James Gallagher // Blog Manager, SCEE
> 
> I remember the day my copy of Arkham Asylum arrived at the office because I hadn?t followed the game?s development too closely and, when I took it home just to check out what my colleagues had been raving about, I finished it that same weekend.
> ...


----------



## ElementX (Aug 22, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> No Black Mask, Firefly, Clayface, and Hush?



Black Mask may be in it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V1ZF5cNYCs[/YOUTUBE]

Go to :26.

I also heard rumors of Clayface, but we won't really know until the game is released. You don't expect them to reveal everything, do you?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 22, 2011)

Roid Robin....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Roid Robin....



Please stop the bitching. At least those who wanted Dick Grayson can be happy


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 22, 2011)

I just don't understand why Red Robin would be so ridiculously over the top buff. Its a minor complaint, sure, but it just doesn't really make sense.

And I still want Nightwing, but the TAS costumes are pretty cool.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I just don't understand why Red Robin would be so ridiculously over the top buff. Its a minor complaint, sure, but it just doesn't really make sense.
> 
> And I still want Nightwing, but the TAS costumes are pretty cool.



Well In my personal canon Tim has the same back story from B:TAS which is really just a mix of Tim and Jason Todd, which handily explains the whole 'cage fighter in his spare time to hone his skills' thing as Dini is (From what I can tell) there primary writer he probably took from his Tim Drake.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 22, 2011)

This isn't set in the BTAS universe though, so Tim should still be that guy who managed to figure out who Batman and Robin were and then convinced Bruce he needed a Robin to level him out.

Tim Drake was one of the very few things that annoyed me about the later seasons of TAS, so I hope he's Tim Drake, not Tim Todd.

As for the look, it just doesn't look like Tim. Or if anything, it looks like an older Tim.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 22, 2011)

hmmm like the middle robin best. first one looks like batman in a different vest. Anyways game is shaping up good


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This isn't set in the BTAS universe though, so Tim should still be that guy who managed to figure out who Batman and Robin were and then convinced Bruce he needed a Robin to level him out.
> 
> Tim Drake was one of the very few things that annoyed me about the later seasons of TAS, so I hope he's Tim Drake, not Tim Todd.



Really? Because Tim was one of the few things that I liked about 'The New Adventures of Batman and Robin' (That and Scarecrows final design) and Like I said it can be considerd from what we're shown it can be considered a mix of Tim and Jason so who says this Tim just because he was out on the street didn't find out who Batman and Robin were in fact that makes more sense as Tim would have had more time to figure out who they are seeing as Boredom is a hell of a thing.


> As for the look, it just doesn't look like Tim. Or if anything, it looks like an older Tim.



Didn't they already say it was an older Tim


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Roid Robin....



The worst thing about the Arkham games tends to be the character designs.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2011)

Do they absolutely have to show character designs with extreme roids?

You guys should've seen the Batman with Batman Beyond costume. It looks absolutely hilarious, especially with the roid character design.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Do they absolutely have to show character designs with extreme roids?
> 
> You guys should've seen the Batman with Batman Beyond costume. It looks absolutely hilarious, especially with the roid character design.



Have you Seen Batman Beyond when they showed Batman in the Beyond Costume? he looked huge in the Cartoon so all they did was make sure it fit properly.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 22, 2011)

The design in the middle looks fine, the other two, eh, I lol'd.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 23, 2011)

Another hint for Black Mask...in the first teaser released, "Sionis" can clearly be seen in big block letters. Add this with the evidence from the other video, and I'm pretty sure he's in it.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 23, 2011)

"Plus, the Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and the Blu-ray Combo Pack will offer PS3 users an access code to unlock the *Sinestro Corp Batman Skin for Batman: Arkham City*. "The skin will give users the ability to fight crime with the help of the yellow power of fear, giving Batman a unique yellow costume in the story campaign and in the challenge maps," says a Warner Bros. press release."


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 23, 2011)

am i the only 1 that feels like october 18th can't get here quick enough ? even though it's only 56 days from now, it feels like a year !


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 24, 2011)

AA is great, with very few flaws. AC seems to have taken care of all those flaws and then some.

On another note, can somebody break down the pre order bonuses by store?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> AA is great, with very few flaws. AC seems to have taken care of all those flaws and then some.
> 
> On another note, can somebody break down the pre order bonuses by store?



I just know if you pre-order from Best Buy you'll get to play as Tim Drake Robin.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Do they absolutely have to show character designs with extreme roids?
> 
> You guys should've seen the Batman with Batman Beyond costume. It looks absolutely hilarious, especially with the roid character design.



Thought he looked pretty cool...but whatevas


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2011)

It just bugs me because not EVERY character is this big hulking bruiser. I wish they had just given Red Robin the same physique as Robin Robin.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2011)

so the last issue of the Arkham City prequel comic by Paul Dini and Carlos D'Anda (concept artist for the games).   Anyone beside WW check it out?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 25, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It just bugs me because not EVERY character is this big hulking bruiser. I wish they had just given Red Robin the same physique as Robin Robin.



Did you just become a Poke'mon? 

In all seriousness its partly because this is a darker and grittier version of the Batman series we know as stated by Kevin Conroy this is the darkest piece of Batman mythology he's ever worked on and Return of the Joker was pretty damn dark.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Did you just become a Poke'mon?
> 
> In all seriousness its partly because this is a darker and grittier version of the Batman series we know as stated by Kevin Conroy this is the darkest piece of Batman mythology he's ever worked on and Return of the Joker was pretty damn dark.



How does everyone being all bulked up make it darker and grittier? It just bugs me because part of Robin's whole shtick is that he's the more agile of the pair.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 25, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> How does everyone being all bulked up make it darker and grittier?


You got me but, judging by how the Dark Knight Returns is hugely praised as the Darkest and Grittiest of the Batman comics yet looks like he was pumped full of huge in the amount of steroids as well as Batman Beyond the darkest long running cartoon I've ever seen where when Bruce wears the batsuit he looks like he has a hell of a lot of muscle. My point being that it fit's the trend.


> It just bugs me because part of Robin's whole shtick is that he's the more agile of the pair.



Compared to what? The bulk fit's when you consider that Tim was a candidate for the cowl, plus the AC bulk isn't that big and they did promise that Tim's fighting style would be different then Bats. Could you just, until we get some video of it, could you stop bitching and just wait a while?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> You got me but, judging by how the Dark Knight Returns is hugely praised as the Darkest and Grittiest of the Batman comics yet looks like he was pumped full of huge in the amount of steroids as well as Batman Beyond the darkest long running cartoon I've ever seen where when Bruce wears the batsuit he looks like he has a hell of a lot of muscle. My point being that it fit's the trend.



And it also has people who dislike it for that very same reason. It's a pretty drastic over the top interpretation of Bats, one that I'm personally not a huge fan of. Its a great comic to be sure, but its also one of the most overrated.

And yea, Bruce has a lot of muscle, because Bruce is a big guy. Dick didn't gain 100 pounds just because he put on the batsuit, and Tim shouldn't gain 100 pounds just because he's wearing the RR suit.



> Compared to what? The bulk fit's when you consider that Tim was a candidate for the cowl, plus the AC bulk isn't that big and they did promise that Tim's fighting style would be different then Bats. Could you just, until we get some video of it, could you stop bitching and just wait a while?



Tim was never considered a candidate for the cowl because of his fighting skills or physical ability. Tim has the batbrain, and is a very quick learner when it comes to fighting styles, but in physical ability he's below Dick, Jason, and Bruce. So the bulk doesn't really fit. 

And im not bitching about how the game will play, im just bitching about the design for one costume. Seriously, its a minor nitpick. You act like im saying "Wtf Robins not skinny this game is going to suck!!!11!!!" This game is going to rock (no doubt about that), and im sure Robin's combat is going to be great. Still though, the Red Robin costume kinda sucks and isn't really representative of the character who wears it.

Basically, it looks like an alternate Batman costume, not an alternate Robin costume. And it bugs me all the more because I dont get why they didn't just take Robin's character model and give him a new costume.

EDIT: And I know im overreacting. There are very few characters I will get my nerd panties all in a twist about, Robin (specifically Tim Drake) is one of them.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 26, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And it also has people who dislike it for that very same reason. It's a pretty drastic over the top interpretation of Bats, one that I'm personally not a huge fan of. Its a great comic to be sure, but its also one of the most overrated.
> 
> And yea, Bruce has a lot of muscle, because Bruce is a big guy. Dick didn't gain 100 pounds just because he put on the batsuit, and Tim shouldn't gain 100 pounds just because he's wearing the RR suit.
> 
> ...



All I'm saying is give it a chance. I hated 'The Batman' Joker when the series started but by the end of the series it grew on me (not enough for me to actually like 'The Batman' in anyway but still enough that it didn't make my ears and eyes bleed every time I saw him.

Plus I like Tim too and the way I see it is this fight-club esk thing is training for if anything like that were to happen again as as you said he has the brains and as long as he keeps the flexibility he can be pretty damn strong (Look at some Olympic level gymnasts). It's kinda like Dini mentioned about the first game with the Explosive Gel and how it would be a great gadget to add to the comics.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2011)

Eh, this probably won't grow on me, just like how BTAS Tim was always annoying to me because of how it mashed Tim and Jason together, but its not enough to spoil my enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 31, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> [YOUTUBE]HopIsJI84U0[/YOUTUBE]



Did i see Maxie Zeus Tower?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> Did i see Maxie Zeus Tower?



Not really sure what Maxie Zeus Tower looks like in the comics but yes there was a bulding with Greek script which would fit with Maxie


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2011)

Since when has "dark" and "gritty" meant ludicrous amount of steroids?

The character designs, for the most part, is the worst aspect of these games. It's that line of thinking that gave us the incredibly shitty last boss of Arkham Asylum. I don't mind Batman actually, he's the type of character that makes *sense* for him to be bulky but when they make other iterations of his character that aren't supposed to be that way (Batman Beyond looks terrible) or other characters entirely (Robin should not be that size, period) that's when you should stop making different skins to motivate sales if you're using the same character model for *all* of them.

Then again, i don't really give a crap since i'll only stick with the original.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 31, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Since when has "dark" and "gritty" meant ludicrous amount of steroids?
> 
> The character designs, for the most part, are the worst parts of these games. It's that line of thinking that gave us the incredibly shitty last boss of the Arkham Asylum. I don't mind Batman actually, he's the type of character that makes *sense* for him to be bulky but when they make other iterations of his character that aren't supposed to be that way (Batman Beyond looks terrible) or other characters entirely (Robin should not be that size, period) that's when you should stop making different skins to motivate sales if you're using the same character model for *all* of them.
> 
> Then again, i don't really give a crap since i'll only stick with the original.



Thank you, this is my issue with it. Bruce is supposed to be jacked as fuck, but Terry and Tim are not.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 31, 2011)

Castiel said:


> so the last issue of the Arkham City prequel comic by Paul Dini and Carlos D'Anda (concept artist for the games).   Anyone beside WW check it out?



I do.

I like them. =3


----------



## rancher8 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's likely that the Batman Beyond costume is supposed to be that of Bruce Wayne wearing it, as shown in the beginning of the first episode of Batman Beyond. Unless, stated elsewhere that it is meant to be Terry, the muscular look seems fine.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> It's likely that the Batman Beyond costume is supposed to be that of Bruce Wayne wearing it, as shown in the beginning of the first episode of Batman Beyond. Unless, stated elsewhere that it is meant to be Terry, the muscular look seems fine.



Thank you someone with an actual memory that Terry wasn't the only one to were the Batman Beyond suit.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

Woah, there are 18 months now?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Woah, there are 18 months now?



Exactly if were useing the US release date it should read 10/18/11


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 1, 2011)

Who is all in this game? Catwoamn is apparently and you get to play her. Who else?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 1, 2011)

According to some sources Killer Croc and Poison Ivy are in (they both show up as "Low res avatars" aparently Along with them are Bane (confirmed), Poison Ivy, Solomon Grundy(Confirmed), Mr. Freeze(confirmed), The Penguin(Confirmed), and Killer Croc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2011)

rancher8 said:


> It's likely that the Batman Beyond costume is supposed to be that of Bruce Wayne wearing it, as shown in the beginning of the first episode of Batman Beyond. Unless, stated elsewhere that it is meant to be Terry, the muscular look seems fine.



While you do have a point, the problem is still there. Bruce with the BB costume in the cartoon series is big but also lean and stylized. The Batman Beyond model of the game looks like a furless retarded bear is trying to wear tights.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 1, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> While you do have a point, the problem is still there. Bruce with the BB costume in the cartoon series is big but also lean and stylized. The Batman Beyond model of the game looks like a furless retarded bear is trying to wear tights.





That's the Comic Version of the Batman Beyond suit you want to keep whining?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> That's the Comic Version of the Batman Beyond suit you want to keep whining?



And surprise, surprise he looks like a buffed human being instead of a roidrage wrestler.

The game models look bad, period.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 1, 2011)

Compare the two. Terry looks exactly like the B:AC skin.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 1, 2011)

Ima love diving down on bitches.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

> At Gamescom G4TV noticed something rather interesting:
> 
> When we asked Dax Ginn from Rocksteady during our Gamescom 2011 demo about a curious box we saw indicating that you'd be able to select another character besides Batman, Catwoman, and Robin, Dax pointed up in the corner and said "Hey! What's that up there?!" and then vanished.





I would cum buckets. 


*BUCKETS!!*


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would preorder right now if that is true. Fuck textbooks.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 2, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I would cum buckets.
> 
> 
> *BUCKETS!!*



ahhhh i wish he was in the game pek


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 2, 2011)

ah the man is learning the classic Batman move:  he has learned well


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 2, 2011)

We just got one month left.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> We just got one month left.



actually, it's more than a month, we still got 46 days until its out.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 2, 2011)

Pre ordered the game(Collector's Edition) this Tuesday(30th August),@ The hut.com is was only €78.45.Hope I will have it on time to play.

Also 



> Check out the full list of Batman: Arkham City achievements/trophies below:



*Spoiler*: __ 






I’m Batman (10) – Become the Bat
    Acid Bath (10) – Save the damsel, but is she in distress?
    Savior (10) – Save the medical volunteers
    Chimney Sweep (10) – There is only one way in
    One Armed Bandit (10) – Hammer the point home
    Communication Breakdown (10) – Clear the airwaves
    Gladiator (10) – Last man standing
    Wrecking Ball (25) – Stop the unstoppable
    Lost And Found (10) – Uncover the secret of Arkham City
    Sand Storm (25) – We are legion
    Hide And Seek (25) – A deadly game of hide and seek
    Ghost Train (25) – Fight for survival
    Freefall (25) – Don’t look down
    Exit Stage Right (50) – All the world is a stage
    Forensic Expert (10) – Collect enough evidence to locate the gun for hire
    Contract Terminated (25) – Stop the contract operative
    Serial Killer (25) – Track down the serial killer
    Mystery Stalker (15) – Reveal the mystery watcher
    Distress Flare (5) – Answer the call for help
    Broken Toys (25) – Destroy it all
    Ring Ring (5) – Answer a ringing phone
    Dial Z For Murder (25) – Stop the phone booth killer
    Stop the Clock (15) – Time is running out
    Bargaining Chip (15) – Reunite the separated couple
    AR Knight (25) – Complete all augmented reality training exercises
    Fully Loaded (10) – Collect all of Batman’s gadgets and upgrades
    Aggravated Assault (10) – Stop all assaults in Arkham City
    IQ Test (10) – Solve the first riddle
    Conundrum (20) – Rescue the first hostage from Riddler
    Mastermind (20) – Rescue the second hostage from Riddler
    Puzzler (30) – Rescue the third hostage from Riddler
    Intellectual (30) – Rescue the fourth hostage from Riddler
    Brainteaser (40) – Rescue the fifth hostage from Riddler
    Genius (50) – Rescue all the hostages from Riddler
    Bronze Revenge (10) – Obtain 24 medals on the original Arkham City ranked maps (as Batman)
    Silver Revenge (20) – Obtain 48 medals on the original Arkham City ranked maps (as Batman)
    Gold Revenge (40) – Obtain all 72 medals on the original Arkham City ranked maps (as Batman)
    Campaign Bronze (10) – Obtain 24 medals on the original Arkham City ranked maps (as Batman)
    Campaign Silver (20) – Obtain 72 medals on the original Arkham City campaigns (as Batman)
    Campaign Gold (40) – Obtain all 108 medals on the original Arkham City campaigns (as Batman)
    Flawless Freeflow Fighter 2.0 (5) – Complete one combat challenge without taking damage (any character)
    Twice Nightly (75) – Complete New Game Plus
    Gotham Base Jumper (5) – Jump off the tallest building in Arkham City and glide for 1 minute without touching the ground
    Pay Your Respects (5) – A moment of remembrance
    Story Teller (10) – Have 12 murderous dates with Calendar Man
    Catch (5) – Find someone to play remote Batarang catch with
    50x Combo (5) – Complete a combo of 50 moves (any play mode, any character)
    Perfect Freeflow 2.0 (5) – Perform a perfect combo including all of Batman’s combat moves (any play mode)
    Gadget Attack (5) – Use 5 different Quickfire gadgets in one fight (any play mode)
    Perfect Knight: Day 2 (75) – Main Story, Side Missions, Upgrades, Collectables, New Game Plus and Riddlers Revenge (as Batman)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 6, 2011)

Some Q & A regarding the newgame+.



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> HOW DO I UNLOCK NEW GAME PLUS?
> Finish the game on normal or hard mode
> 
> WHAT DO I START NEW GAME PLUS WITH?
> ...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2011)

Yay 2 replay value.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 6, 2011)

Still cant decide get it for ps3 or for PC


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 10, 2011)

Im just a little worried about this game. It seems like they're going overboard with the amount of villians and it's bringing back bad memories of the movies batman and robin and spiderman 3.


----------



## Varunga (Sep 10, 2011)

I think a video game can work better with a larger number of villains than a movie can though, because it's not quite as restrained. 

Played the first game, and I loved it. I am excited for this one as well but I won't be able to get it right away though. I've got too much to do right now so I can't get into any games seriously.

I'll probably play through it over the summer.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aGL1pIQVJVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fireball (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuck you juubi you ruined Harley for me now  

Forever scarred.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

DLC, DLC, DLC...



> Due to one of those "mistakes", it has been revealed that the upcoming Batman: Arkham City will feature at least four pieces of DLC with Catwoman as the lead character. When I say "those" mistakes, I mean the right hand not talking to the left. Or maybe it was intended all along? Anyway, Gamestop have revealed their official strategy guide for the upcoming action thriller, and the guide's product description states that Rocksteady are planning to release four pieces of DLC featuring the lady in black.
> 
> Rocksteady have previously stated that they didn't want to "water" down the Dark Knight's adventure by having Catwoman feature too prominently, so she was restricted to a mere 10% of the adventure. Obviously, they had planned to rectify this situation post release.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Vss1WwyNZxQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Oh and yeah a new villain will be revealed tomorrow!*

[YOUTUBE]59fPX4CAQwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

PIMP PIMP PIMP PIMP PIMP PIMP PIMP


----------



## Aeon (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome, oh so awesome news.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

May we expect more usable characters for DLC?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 16, 2011)

just wanted to let everyone know that deadshot was just confirmed/announced as another villan for the game.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Am8REj_1Ar0[/YOUTUBE]

Deadshot @ 5:00


----------



## ElementX (Sep 17, 2011)

So has any one considered the fact that the mysterious fourth playable character might be The Creeper? I mean, why else would they include a Jack Ryder cameo so early in the game. At the very least I'm guessing he will make an appearance.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Big Mom (Sep 19, 2011)

^She looks like shit there


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^She looks like shit there



Gotta agree with you on that.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 20, 2011)

Atleast its not the same prison outfit from the last game like it seemed was going to happen in the comics


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

> It seems that the PC version for Batman: Arkham City is now set to release in November, rather than alongside the console versions on October 18 in North America, and October 21 in Europe.
> 
> Warner Bros. has not given a reason for the delay, but a member of the official forums wondered whether this might happen, as Arkham Asylum also saw a month's delay before the PC version hit store shelves.
> 
> At least it's not as late as the Mac version of Arkham Asylum.





 -_-


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't care the last game was Grade A quality so what if the PC edition is delayed by a month that just gives them a month to tweek whatever the problems are then problem solved...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

Batman Arkham City Fight Club Featuring the 2 on 40 Tag Team of The Dark Knight and pst its a secret.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 20, 2011)

^Nice             .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Batman Arkham City Fight Club Featuring the 2 on 40 Tag Team of The Dark Knight and pst its a secret.


Probably the most badass thing I've seen this year .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2011)

I wonder when we'll get some news on what Croc is doing . He was a scary friend in Arkham Asylum.


----------



## firefist (Sep 22, 2011)

will there be atleast a pc demo?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2011)

This game shall be fucking amazing. 1 was great but not perfect. This one might do it though!


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 22, 2011)

Pretty damn pissed about that pc delay >:I


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

It's been blocked.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 22, 2011)

IGN Has it albeit via MTV


----------



## Heloves (Sep 22, 2011)

I would like to get this game without getting the first one... 

is it recommended to buy the first Batman Dark Asylum?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2011)

Heloves said:


> I would like to get this game without getting the first one...
> 
> is it recommended to buy the first Batman Dark Asylum?



Yes, very much so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2011)

anyone got this per-ordered?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> anyone got this per-ordered?



I've decided to buy the game myself but I haven't pre-ordered as of yet, mostly because of the fact that retailers are offering different bonuses. So far I'm leaning to pre-ordering from Wal-Mart since they're offering Arkham Asylum: GOTY edition as their bonus.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 22, 2011)

I got it pre ordered.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 22, 2011)

When does the game come out?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 23, 2011)

Superstars said:


> When does the game come out?



october 18th.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 23, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> anyone got this per-ordered?



Got the collectors edition pre-ordered on PS3.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 23, 2011)

I've got mine pre-ordered at Best Buy because of Tim Drake.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 23, 2011)

Its down its up its up no KONAMI CHEAT CODE need apply for this Clown

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNDpxT4dslI[/Youtube]


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 23, 2011)

So Joker or Hugo for main villain?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone else actively stay away from the trailers so that they don't spoil how the villains look? 

I think I'm the only one who does that. I didn't even want to know which villains were in this game but people wouldn't shut up about them.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So Joker or Hugo for main villain?



Joker of course dat Mark Hamill.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 30, 2011)

MAJOR SPOILER 1ST 1/2 OF ARKHAM CITY


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you really think me so cruel as to say which character is killed off at the end of the 1st half of Arkham City... And I am very cruel... [Hint} The person who dies Loves to watch things Burn.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2011)

Mr.Freeze is in this game isn't he?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Sephiroth

Victor Freeze is in as are the whole merry lot of the Rogues gallery its just that people are going to go through the roof in rage mode before the 2nd half of the game lol.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 30, 2011)

So I just watched the Joker trailer.

*jizzes*


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 30, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> MAJOR SPOILER 1ST 1/2 OF ARKHAM CITY
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So... Firefly is in the game, Sweet!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Yeah Sephiroth
> 
> Victor Freeze is in as are the whole merry lot of the Rogues gallery its just that people are going to go through the roof in rage mode before the 2nd half of the game lol.



Freeze's voice actor is awesome. It really sounds creepy :33.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 2, 2011)

I scrolled down to the bottom and I came buckets.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 3, 2011)

That's marvelous news, this game will be a real blast. October 18th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 3, 2011)

For people who are too lazy to click the link and scroll to the bottom, its a list of trophies that confirms Nightwing as a playable character.

More people should be excited about this.

EDIT: Playable character in DLC, that is. Well, he might have challenge maps, but I know he wont have campaign maps till DLC.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, at least I wasn't one of the lazy ones since I did check out the trophies last night.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nightwing! So glad I got this preordered cant fucking wait.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm considering preordering this bad boy.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 4, 2011)

Were do we have to preorder? or is it just preordering in general?


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Gamestop/EB, Amazon.com, maybe Walmart or Best Buy.

I don't preorder games online though so I normally go with Gamestop.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 4, 2011)

ok because I know I can pre-order at Walmart but all it says all I get is the GOTY edition of AA and maybe a Game guide for Arkham City and I already have the majority of AA's DLC I don't need the rest.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Got my AC pre-ordered on amazon. Free 10 dollars + game on release date? yez sirz


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

i ordered mine a few months ago. 14 more days


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 4, 2011)

If all this is time released then this'll be the greatest game ever. If it's DLC then depending on how soon after the release it comes out and the price they'll either ne the new Capcom or they'll be okay


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 4, 2011)

It'll probably be DLC, the campaign missions anyway. Which I think is fine. If they were short campaigns (3-4 hours), basically playing like one issue of a comic book, plus some new skins and maybe a challenge map, i'd pay 15-20 for that if it was well done.



It could just be that I REALLY like Nightwing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 4, 2011)

[

Design looks sweet. Also, this is apparently from the alpha build.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2SsTQpVV7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 5, 2011)

There not many games I was waiting for this year.
Dark Souls was supposed to be my favourite but what I got was nothing compared to other games like RDR and Arkham Asylum.

So now my next hope for a great game comes to Arkham City. I know that this game is going to make it up for me..


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 5, 2011)

Pre ordered this one months ago, doubt I will be done with Dark Souls by the time it releases though.


----------



## runsakurarun (Oct 5, 2011)

So happy to see Poison Ivy back, hopefully she gets her own stage battle.


----------



## firefist (Oct 5, 2011)

OH SHIT NIGHTWING!


----------



## ElementX (Oct 5, 2011)

A new villain 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Mad Hatter


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

OH FUCK OH SHIT NIGHTWING!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2011)

My Wallet can't withstand the onslaught of Games coming out this month and November...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2011)

^
A-F*CKIN-MEN to that bro.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2011)

you're telling me?

i got my eye on this

saints row the third
street fighter x tekken
and UMVC3

thats over 200 bucks .


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 6, 2011)

Third Person Action games are my Bread and Butter: 

This
Uncharted 3
Assassins Creed: Revelations 

Good lord this must be were heaven and Hell meet


----------



## Aeon (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't decide on which pre-order bonus to take advantage of. Damn my indecisiveness.


----------



## Corran (Oct 6, 2011)

Arkam City has some of the most annoying pre-order crap ever. Just give it to us in the game instead of splitting it over 5 different retailers!


----------



## slickcat (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0kwJQ_HJc-0[/YOUTUBE]

robin


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

Robin Packs a hard right on the Golf Course


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 6, 2011)

Gah does anybody else hate the hood? I'd be okay with it, but the fact that it stays on even while he's jumping around is kind of stupid.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

in4 Robin Hood jokes


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am keeping an eye on this game. Like everything so far, at first I hated Robin but I am getting used to his look now... I am not getting this game at launch tho.. I am going to be a smart cookie and wait for the Wii U version which I bet is going to include all the pre order madness.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 6, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Gah does anybody else hate the hood? I'd be okay with it, but the fact that it stays on even while he's jumping around is kind of stupid.



It is not stupid. He put stickers from the inside so it stays in one place.


----------



## Icer (Oct 6, 2011)

DLC is icing on the cake. The main Bat game is already perfect but with added Robin, Nightwing, Joker's Carnival and a plethora of skins and 'episodes' on the way, this is not only the best Bat game ever but the best GAME of 2011.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

*Arkham City Arrives Early at the Times Square Toys"R"Us*

Batman descends upon streets of Gotham on October 17, when Warner Bros. brings Batman voice actor Kevin Conroy, comic artist Jim Lee, and game director Sefton Hill to the Toys"R"Us Times Square launch event, with 500 advance copies of the game in tow.

It's only a day earlier than the game's October 18 street date, but you can get a lot accomplished in a day. For instance, preordering your copy of Batman: Arkham City today at the Toys"R"Us in Times Square could put you in line to get a copy autographed by Lee, Conroy, and Hill. The first 100 preorders between now and October 17 score fans a spot at a special signing event to take place during Monday's big launch extravaganza.

Even if you don't score a signed copy there's still 400 regular copies up for grabs, and a chance to get your picture taken with actors dressed like Batman and Catwoman, which isn't an opportunity that comes up often, at least for normal people.

Or just head out to the store between 4 and 7 PM Monday to get your hands on a demo for the game and soak up the gamer-friendly vibes. Just be sure not to pass behind any theaters on your way home. We don't need another hero.

Watts-shocking:


----------



## ElementX (Oct 7, 2011)

So for villains so far we got 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Joker, Harley Quinn, Hugo Strange, Two-Face, Riddler, Penguin, Solomon Grundy, Mr. Freeze, Deadshot, Poison Ivy, Zsasz, Mad Hatter, Talia, Calendar Man and possibly Black Mask?


 If you count Catwoman and Bane along with others hinted at we might get close to twenty villains, if not more.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 7, 2011)

Plus maybe more Cameo's like Jack Ryder


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 7, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Good luck. Pirates tried with the first game and they Failed.



Uh, really? Cause Im pretty sure i never payed for my copy that's still on my comp....

My PS3 copy, yeah I bought that.....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 7, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Uh, really? Cause Im pretty sure i never payed for my copy that's still on my comp....
> 
> My PS3 copy, yeah I bought that.....



why the fuck would you even do that its just fucking wrong


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2011)

Morality advice from a person on a forum dedicated to pirating various anime and manga aside, So I can mod the hell out of it....

People make mods for PC version of games all the time. And these are just a few of the skins i can use



Dunno if you saw the fact that I bought the game already for PS3. PC Ports for system games tend to be buggy as hell. For example, Eidos put a patch in the 1st Arkham asylum that made it so if you weren't playing an authentic version of the game, you couldn't glide AT ALL, which would make the game unplayable. Only thing is, a lot of the copies that went out contained a bug that made that happen for people anyway. So people payed 40-50 bucks for a game they couldn't play. I have been burned on a lot of bad PC ports, so I only pay for the ones I see fit.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't "Pirate" as I eventually plan on Buying the manga I read if it's good enough, and even then I only read the first few chapters if it's not. Plus in a way Mangakas may see "Pirate manga sights" as free marketing which is why you don't see that much of a crackdown on it.

As for that Patch that was to kick out Piraters You can always buy that shit online. Piraters are the reason people have to suffer with DRM and all that shit so if you don't want problems Stop pirating.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 8, 2011)

ElementX said:


> So for villains so far we got
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


,it's quite cheap.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 10, 2011)

Got some more news:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> We have some amazing information from Batman: Arkham City for our dear readers. There is a ridiculous amount of content in this game, as most of you already know. But Sefton Hill, game director, Rocksteady studios had a lot to reveal in this fantastic interview with Eurogamer.
> 
> He said that Rocksteady wanted to provide a focused story experience to gamers, but it wasn?t possible if they made it completely open-world. But in the game, they managed to create the game in such a way that not only does it feel open-world but gives a lot of freedom as well, and providing a focused story experience in the process.
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 





> We already knew that Arkham City would have DLC but now we know how much its going to cost and when we can expect it to drop.
> 
> The ?Robin bundle? and Arkham City ?Skin Pack? will be made available on the 6th December at $6.99 and $4.99 respectfully.
> 
> No word has been made on what Skins will be included in the Skin Pack so we just have to wait and see. Also Remember that Catwoman is  DLC but she is included with the game *[Only if you buy it NEW]*







*Spoiler*: __ 





> It?s no secret that the team over at Rocksteady are masterminds when it comes to foreshadowing future releases, I mean, just look at the  Arkham City blueprints they cunningly hid in Arkham Asylum!
> In a recent interview, Rocksteady?s lead narrative designer Paul Crocker suggested that this trend will continue with a few easter eggs throughout Arkham City?s vast environment.
> *
> ?There are elements in the game that you will be able to look for. Whether they?re to do with another game, or just something else, ideas we have, they?re definitely in there. ?*
> ...


----------



## Corran (Oct 10, 2011)

Pre-ordered my Joker steelbook edition


----------



## Savior (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't wait for this game.
It's so good to see a non -shooter game getting so much hype and excitement. I'm glad they took their time to release it as well...when I had seen the trailer at VGAs I wondered if it was being rushed.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 11, 2011)

is it true if you buy this from walmart(at least online, i dont know about stores) you get the full copy of arkham asylum GOTY edition?


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 11, 2011)

^^ I think that's only if you preorder.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah i don't know all the details. I just got an email from walmart and i found it odd because the price is the normal price it would be for one game. I would expect it would be more expensive.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

I went on the site, I don't see any deal.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 11, 2011)

It's right here:  it's also available on xbox 360, if anyone's wondering.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh wow thanks.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's an offer that gives you Batman: Arkham City along with Asylum GOTY PLUS a $10 e-gift card:  It also seems ElementX is correct that you must preorder because on this deal(with the egift card), for the xbox 360 version it says preorder bonus. I don't know about the deals without the gift card but i'm guessing the same applies. I haven't played asylum yet so when I saw this it got me interested.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm something to look forward to after I repair my 40gb PS3.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nightwing ? Day one  !!!!!!!!!???111111111


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

7 bucks though? That's almost reaching Capcom or Call of Duty level of DLC greediness. 

I hate that my love for Nightwing will cloud my judgement and I will buy it anyway.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> 7 bucks though? That's almost reaching Capcom or Call of Duty level of DLC greediness.
> 
> I hate that my love for Nightwing will cloud my judgement and I will buy it anyway.



Yea, 5 bucks would be a little better, but its not quite as bad as Capcom. If it was Capcom Nightwing would already be on the disc and you'd be paying 7 bucks for a code to unlock him.

Since the game was finished like a month and a half ago I'm hoping that isn't the case.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Oct 11, 2011)

Does Someone know if we can use all the Skins in Story Mode ?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm excited for this game but Idk why they don't just put the characters in the game and stop being greedy for profit. I'm tempted to just cancel my pre-order and just wait for the inevitable game of the year edition that'll come with all the DLC for the original price of the game... if I didn't want this game as badly as I do I probably would.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

They'd probably have to delay the game if they were to put Nightwing on the disc. They just finished the game in its current state late last month. I'm sure they're almost done with the Nightwing DLC, but they also have to leave time for the actual production of the copies and distribution.

Yea there's a chance that they're just bleeding us for extra cash, but since its rocksteady i'll give them the benefit of the doubt until I see otherwise.

Oh yea, Game Informer gave this a 10/10, saying its the best use of a license in video game history.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome. 

So it surpassed Arkham Asylum for sure?  That's good to know seeing as how the first one was pretty damn good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2011)

Links to the gameinformer review


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Ewww I don't want to read Game Informer. 

Did they at least say fighting the villains aka boss battles will be alot more fun?


----------



## Corran (Oct 11, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Nightwing DLC Priced and Dated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this more DLC that is already on the disc? 
I hate this kind of thing in todays market.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 11, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Links to the gameinformer review



OHHHH I have the online game informer time to go make use of my account lol. Thanks bro! I'll probably break down and buy the extra stuff at some point in time.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2011)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> Does Someone know if we can use all the Skins in Story Mode ?



We will apparently be able to use them in New Game Plus.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 11, 2011)

Well the TDKR skin will be available for use without having to beat the story once. Makes sense since you get the code for it in the CE. The TAS skin by Gamestop's also rumored to be the same, but hasn't been confirmed. You can use the rest once you beat the game though, as mentioned above.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone knows something about boss battles? I hope for better battles than Asylum. Most of them boring and repeated until boss dies. We need something more than this from this epic game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

10/10? Fuck yes!


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 12, 2011)

One good word about its "boss battles" and I pre-order this shit


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 12, 2011)

Well the IGN review (for how good they are...) comes out Friday 9AM eastern so keep an eye out for that...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 12, 2011)

Was looking on the wikipedia page for this game. Definitely want it, but look at all the versions that are coming out for the game! I'd have to either wait for a GOTY edition or buy every different DLC for it. Guess I could just wait till it comes out a month later for PC and let the mod community make skins for me....


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2011)

Nightwing is in?

Fuckyeeeeeeah.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 12, 2011)

Been replaying AA this week, preparing for this game.

I can't wait.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2011)

Tuesday can't come any sooner. Need to get over my disappointment with Spiderman: Edge of Time.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 13, 2011)

2 reviews so far. Gameinformer and Official PS Magazine. Both are 10/10


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 13, 2011)

IGN set a date for the review. Can someone how many hours from now is it because I cannot understand those numbers with Eastern, Pacific times etc..


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2011)

It's about 17 hours and 43 minutes away.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 13, 2011)

The ONLY villains this game truly lacks are:

Ras A'l Ghul
Clayface
Scarecrow
Killer Croc
Prometheus
Deathstroke


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

So I heard the Catwoman thing but it shouldn't matter as who will buy this game used anyways. @_@ It deserves it's 60.


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> The ONLY villains this game truly lacks are:
> 
> Ras A'l Ghul
> Clayface
> ...



I had my fill with Scarecrow and Killer Croc.
But the game already has so many villians I don't know how you could want more


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 13, 2011)

The PC version was delayed until November.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2011)

Saaaad. ;A;

Oh well. :3


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 13, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> IGN set a date for the review. Can someone how many hours from now is it because I cannot understand those numbers with Eastern, Pacific times etc..


Its here:


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> 9.5/10



Don't know when 9AM eastern is huh?


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 14, 2011)

lol..

Anyways, 9.5 huh? Well that seems even higher than Dark Souls rating.

Your opinion? Should I just go down my store and pre-order this shit or wait and rent it? The review didn't include much  about the actual hours to finish or if the boss battles are improved from the first one.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I'm buying it from Wallmart so I'm waiting but buying it day one


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn gamespot gave it only a 9


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2011)

Gamespot is shit anyway I only go there for tips and guides when I need them.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 14, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Its here:



I don't usually read reviews but I'm glad I did, since it led me to that Catwoman video they have on there. 

Good God, datass is even better than Bayonetta's.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 14, 2011)

Well for sure here is something wrong with them.IGN gave Dark Souls 9.0 and then gamepsot gives it a 9.5. For gods sake gamespot give GTA 10 and RDR lower.

Well, you think IGN gives better scores?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> Well for sure here is something wrong with them.IGN gave Dark Souls 9.0 and then gamepsot gives it a 9.5. For gods sake gamespot give GTA 10 and RDR lower.
> 
> Well, you think IGN gives better scores?



It depends on the Reviewer and the subject. I like Greg Miller and the stuff he reviews seems to be spot on a lot of the time. but the biggest clue that tiped me off to Gamespot being utter shit was looking up the reviews they gave to all the Suikoden games. (they gave II a 7.6 the heathens)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

Now thats a BOSS score.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glQ7fTxaWPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!!!! that is all


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 14, 2011)

If AC had a bit of blood after so many strikes on the enemies it would be an instant 10/10. Rocksteady missed that chance while trying to make it available for mostly teens.
And for those who will say "Hey man Batman never had blood in its series. Well there are several batman novels that are really bloody"
Who wouldn't be excited as hell if Batman could smash their faces//

Anyway, I just pre-ordered this. My first game for Ps3 I ever bought even if I got Ps3 the day it came out..

EDIT: I am also getting an epic flashlight that shoots batman's sign!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## KidTony (Oct 14, 2011)

9.5 from IGN. They hate perfect scores.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 14, 2011)

Well my PS3 game comes on friday^^


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2011)

KidTony said:


> 9.5 from IGN. They hate perfect scores.



didn't GTA4 get a perfect score?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm convinced that GT tv gave the game a 9.3 mainly because the dude playing sucked. "Fights were overwhelming?" you just don't know how to counter and fight using your tools ( the video says it all). He mention the detective vision several times as if it were a negative, but he chose to leave it on most of the time so . A 9.3 is a great score and is no way bad, but his reasoning behind the score kinda pisses me off. rant/

EDIT:
I just got an e-mail from gamestop and the north american batman skin that comes with the pre-order is the animated series batman. =/ I wanted the batman beyond one but oh well this is just as good.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can buy the game from PS Store ?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2011)

So I heard Xbox pirates already have the game. And people were complaining about PC piracy 

//HbS


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 14, 2011)

launch trailer:

[YOUTUBE]MriAWYhR5IY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> So I heard the Catwoman thing but it shouldn't matter as who will buy this game used anyways. @_@ It deserves it's 60.


As someone who doesn't have an online connected console, this does suck. I still want the game, but since I can pay $60 and still not be able to unlock Catwoman I'd rather just wait until the game goes on sale for 40 or 50 bucks.

I have no problem supporting developers, but to say 60 bucks for each game bought isn't steep would be bullshit.



~Gesy~ said:


> didn't GTA4 get a perfect score?


The more I played GTA4, the more I kept wondering how it got perfect scores. 

I mean did Rockstar offer reviewers a pound of weed in exchange for 10s?


----------



## KidTony (Oct 14, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> didn't GTA4 get a perfect score?



so did SMG 2, which imo was worth its perfectness. Game was awesome.


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 14, 2011)

I can hardly wait, paid this off yesterday along with the new Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 15, 2011)

Catwoman's Batman: TAS skin in action.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNyjU7XLq-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 15, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> I'm convinced that GT tv gave the game a 9.3 mainly because the dude playing sucked. "Fights were overwhelming?" you just don't know how to counter and fight using your tools ( the video says it all). He mention the detective vision several times as if it were a negative, but he chose to leave it on most of the time so . A 9.3 is a great score and is no way bad, but his reasoning behind the score kinda pisses me off. rant/
> 
> EDIT:
> I just got an e-mail from gamestop and the north american batman skin that comes with the pre-order is the animated series batman. =/ I wanted the batman beyond one but oh well this is just as good.



The skin is only for power reward members


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> I'm convinced that GT tv gave the game a 9.3 mainly because the dude playing sucked. "Fights were overwhelming?" you just don't know how to counter and fight using your tools ( the video says it all). He mention the detective vision several times as if it were a negative, but he chose to leave it on most of the time so . A 9.3 is a great score and is no way bad, but his reasoning behind the score kinda pisses me off. rant/



Huh...he wasn't really criticizing the combat by calling it overwhelming, you know. If anything he just said it could be too much to handle for people who can't play that well.

And i agree with the X-Ray critic, you're so dependent of the Detective vision that you're going to miss the aesthetic of one of the most visually appealing games of the year so you're forced to be switching it front and back just to take a good look at the game. Arkham Asylum had this problem and Arkham City is no different.

That said, 9.3 is less than a point away from being fucking perfect. Don't pop a nut, dude. Jesus.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2011)

God....this game getting these reviews makes me sad. Not cause the scores, they are great. But the people getting mad it's not getting a 10...jesus fucking christ, a 9+ is "AMAZING"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> God....this game getting these reviews makes me sad. Not cause the scores, they are great. But the people getting mad it's not getting a 10...jesus fucking christ, a 9+ is "AMAZING"



this game is better than that


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> God....this game getting these reviews makes me sad. Not cause the scores, they are great. But the people getting mad it's not getting a 10...jesus fucking christ, a 9+ is "AMAZING"


10 is supposed to be the unreachable "flawless" thingy  and since no games are flawless, not one can get 10. And yet they give 'em out

//HbS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought a 10 would mean the game goes above anything in it's genre.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2011)

No, that'd be a9 or 8. 10/10 is a perfect score, "flawless", and as we all know, there are no flawless things.

//HbS


----------



## KidTony (Oct 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> God....this game getting these reviews makes me sad. Not cause the scores, they are great. But the people getting mad it's not getting a 10...jesus fucking christ, a 9+ is "AMAZING"



But what separates smazing from good? Its seems just about every game now a days gets a 9+. In fact the difference between a 9.5 and a 9.7 is larger than between a 8 and 9.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 15, 2011)

Guys what are you talking about?? All reviews for AC are 10/10 except IGN with a 9.5 and that Gamespot surprise with a 9. One 9 is not so important if 5 more reviews are all talking about perfection. (At least for ps3 users. I dont why for XBOX are lower but I dont care..)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> 10 is supposed to be the unreachable "flawless" thingy  and since no games are flawless, not one can get 10. And yet they give 'em out
> 
> //HbS



Maybe to you. For me a 10/10 means it's the best in it's genre, one of the best games this gen or possibly the best game this gen. That's just me though. 

@Kidtony - That's shit review sites then. 7 = good. 8 = Great. 9 = Amazing. 10 = Best in it's genre/one of the best. That's me though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2011)

Numerical scores nowadays are fucking retarded anyway. The modern video game community is so fucking obsessed with recognition of their favorite games to the point that when a game receives a 5 out of 10 score, it doesn't mean that the game is average, it means that the game is actually a piece of shit.

Get over it, people. Judge the game by yourselves, not a biased set of pretty numbers.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 15, 2011)

As I said since the game got about 4-5 reviews with a perfect score it means something. This game rocks guys....

With a lowest rate of 9.. Comeon just pre-order this shit (as I did yesterday). If I am going down, I am taking you with me


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe to you. For me a 10/10 means it's the best in it's genre, one of the best games this gen or possibly the best game this gen. That's just me though.


And this is exactly why numerical scores are bullshit. How do you measure enjoyment, for example? Major part of gameplay quality... whenever someone asks me about a game, I try not to give a number, but describe it with words. Liked this, liked that, this is an issues, that is fucking retarded, etc. I only give numbers when asked to or I don't feel like talking.

//HbS


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 15, 2011)

Got it Yesterday... This is the Open World Batman Game I have dreamed about since playing the Assassins Creed Series... 3 hours into the game and I must say that so far Rocksteady Games have outdone themselves with the game they incorporate the formula that works with Open-World game and improved upon what worked with Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Got it Yesterday... This is the Open World Batman Game I have dreamed about since playing the Assassins Creed Series... 3 hours into the game and I must say that so far Rocksteady Games have outdone themselves with the game they incorporate the formula that works with Open-World game and improved upon what worked with Arkham Asylum.



I thought the game wasn't out yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 15, 2011)

He probably lives in NYC. Big titles like these tend to get sold before street date. Even better if the store is local as opposed to a name chain like Game Stop.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 15, 2011)

"Mild Spoilers"


*Spoiler*: __ 





Batman is forced out of necessity into working with _old enemies_ against the backdrop of a Police State and an *End Game* Years in the Making...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 15, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> "Mild Spoilers"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



We kinda already know this with the Bane thing...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm not talking about Bane that one is public knowledge the other well thats a secret...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 15, 2011)

The game is afoot!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 15, 2011)

... Yup Walkthroughs are cropping up faster than you can say "Jason Todd"


----------



## KidTony (Oct 15, 2011)

i just started playing Bataman AA. I got the game months ago, but wanted to wait for the sequel to be out so i could play them back to back.

Anyway, first game is pretty awesome.  My only complaint so far is that the i have to keep checking the map, and there's no mini map in the HUD, so i get lost a lot.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 15, 2011)

Just in case you missed it

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw8bfKhTPTA&feature=channel_video_title[/Youtube]


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2011)

Did anyone else know about this?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 16, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh...he wasn't really criticizing the combat by calling it overwhelming, you know. If anything he just said it could be too much to handle for people who can't play that well.
> 
> And i agree with the X-Ray critic, you're so dependent of the Detective vision that you're going to miss the aesthetic of one of the most visually appealing games of the year so you're forced to be switching it front and back just to take a good look at the game. Arkham Asylum had this problem and Arkham City is no different.
> 
> That said, 9.3 is less than a point away from being fucking perfect. Don't pop a nut, dude. Jesus.



Like I said I didn't have a problem with the score just his reasoning behind it annoyed me.

I don't really agree with the X-ray critic because it's optional feature. If people chose to leave it on, and miss the beauty of the world then that's on them and shouldn't be mentioned as a negative.

So yeah I wasn't mad about to score, just annoyed by his reasoning so I don't think i'll be popping a nut anytime soon.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 16, 2011)

About the only thing I found rediculous hard at some points were the The Riddler Challenges. But I did like The Body Count in the game...

The Arkham City Roster

(Main Game)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Joker
Catwoman
Hugo Strange
Harley Quinn
Riddler
Two Face
Penguin
Mr. Freeze
Poison Ivy
Mad Hatter
Solomon Grundy
Victor Zsasz
Deadshot
Calendar Man
Bane
Tahlia Al Ghul
Clayface
Ra's Al Ghul





Challenge Maps


----------



## ElementX (Oct 16, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He probably lives in NYC. Big titles like these tend to get sold before street date. Even better if the store is local as opposed to a name chain like Game Stop.



Bu-but...I live in new york too


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

Its gonna be sweet transitioning between playing this & Skyrim.


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got a txt msg saying I can go pick up my copy


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2011)

Double posting.

So I've been playing it for a few hours and these are my initial impressions:
-Game is fucking awesome.


Can't get my Catwoman dlc yet since I got the game a couple of days early


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol this game is getting more prefect 10/10 reviews over time. 
Actually for the first time I saw a TV Advertisment for a video game yesterday while I was watching something and I was left with a  "WTF??"


----------



## Stringer (Oct 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> Can't get my Catwoman dlc yet since I got the game a couple of days early


That's what you get for having fun before the rest of us, how dare you. . . 
Serves you right, I say. 

You'll have her soon enough, it's no biggie. I'll pick my copy up first thing tomorrow.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 17, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> That's what you get for having fun before the rest of us, how dare you. . .
> Serves you right, I say.
> 
> You'll have her soon enough, it's no biggie. I'll pick my copy up first thing tomorrow.



I hope my store breaks the street date as it did with Dark Souls and I can get it tommorow as well..


----------



## KidTony (Oct 17, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> I hope my store breaks the street date as it did with Dark Souls and I can get it tommorow as well..



tomorrow is the street day. Or do you live in europe or something?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 17, 2011)

Nabbed mine "early" as well.

Didn't really play AA, watched my cousin play the game but I do know what's it about.

My combat is sloppy since I haven't played the previous game, plus I've been learning how to do the Dive Bomb ---> Ascend trick, not sure if it's my little cousins controller or maybe it's me but that trick is freaking hard. >_<!

Fun game though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to see a Sub Thread for Batman Arkham City called -


*Spoiler*: __ 




"I Survived Protocal 10"


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fuck. I want to get it at midnight but I got 3 classes and some shit to do tomorrow that I cant skip .


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 17, 2011)

KidTony said:


> tomorrow is the street day. Or do you live in europe or something?



Europe...pff


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 17, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> Nabbed mine "early" as well.



How far are you into your playthrough for Arkham City.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

So no one here drinks NOS energy drinks or is able to get their hands on some? The Batman Beyond skin is live to redeem on their website. I really want it but they don't sell them in my area...


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm ready to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 17, 2011)

Aeon said:


> So no one here drinks NOS energy drinks or is able to get their hands on some? The Batman Beyond skin is live to redeem on their website. I really want it but they don't sell them in my area...



Ditto I want to get that skin partly just to see how Batman moves without the cape in that skin


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 17, 2011)

Aeon said:


> So no one here drinks NOS energy drinks or is able to get their hands on some? The Batman Beyond skin is live to redeem on their website. I really want it but they don't sell them in my area...



I think I saw those but it's not in a store close to me. 

I would go just for the code if it was close to me (like Subway for Uncharted 3) but it's not. lol


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> How far are you into your playthrough for Arkham City.



"Take my blood for example, I wish somebody would..." - Joker


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> "Take my blood for example, I wish somebody would..." - Joker



Damn that whole scene was awesome


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> Damn that whole scene was awesome



Was it.

This game is freaking hard... Haven't picked up a PS3 controller in months.

Or maybe I suck...

XD


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2011)

You just suck 
Its hard in parts, harder if you never played AA


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> You just suck
> Its hard in parts, harder if you never played AA



Exactly.

Never played AA, just loved the storyline.

I dunno even know in what order should I aim for perks. 

Doing a mixture of side missions a long with main missions.

Meh, I'm having fun.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

I hear this is game of the year caliber good.


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I hear this is game of the year caliber good.



From my first few hours of the game I can safely say it is one of the best games I have played this year


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 17, 2011)

It looks incredibly fun. I'm going to rent Arkhum Asylum first, and then this game.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

Around this time tomorrow I should hopefully be starting up the game. Have to wait until I get out of work to enjoy it.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 18, 2011)

Arkham Asylum was one of the best games of the last decade, and this looks like everything AA had and much much more.  I'll definitely be picking this up tomorrow.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 18, 2011)

I told you you would lose your shit while playing in Strange's Wonderland


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2011)

Alright, got the code for the Batman Beyond skin. 

By the way, here are some in-game pics of it someone took.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 18, 2011)

Beyond Arkham Beyond your wildest Expectation Arkham City is here but are "You" ready for it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2011)

dude, now i want this game i love batman beyond.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 18, 2011)

I have only heard about "being easy" and now some say that this game is hard at some parts. Well what I hope for is the game to be hard....


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy fucking spoilers batman



*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-iWanHSJOg&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 18, 2011)

Goova said:


> dude, now i want this game i love batman beyond.



go to wallmart and buy the arkham city bundle you will get AC and AA GOTY  for no extra charge so i guess that would work perfectly for you since you havent played AA


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2011)

So does anybody know how to do the grapnel > glide maneuver? Or is it something that has to be unlocked?

Oh yeah, this has got to be one of my favorite game openings ever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kicking ass as Bruce Wayne? LIKE A BOSS. They need to make bruce wayne a challenge mode skin.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So does anybody know how to do the grapnel > glide maneuver? Or is it something that has to be unlocked?



I believe I read that you have to complete 4 twisted reality training stages or something to be able to upgrade to that.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 18, 2011)

That's the last time I pre-order anything at Best Buy. It took 15 minutes for them to give me my game and leave!

Getting ready to play it now!


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn europe dates!! Who waits till friday damn it


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So does anybody know how to do the grapnel > glide maneuver? Or is it something that has to be unlocked?
> 
> Oh yeah, this has got to be one of my favorite game openings ever.
> 
> ...



You need to complete some AR trainings in the industrial sector. It takes a few mins to finally glide like the Bat


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 18, 2011)

Game is installing. :WOW


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2011)

I still have to wait a month before playing this game.

I hate you all


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 18, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I still have to wait a month before playing this game.
> 
> I hate you all



You can rent a ps3 console and the game if you cant wait


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 18, 2011)

I think Naruto lives in Japan, since in Japan it comes out next month.....

Anyways, I am currently having sex with this game. I fucking love it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 18, 2011)

11 Hours ago:


> Your order from TheHut.com has been dispatched and will be with you shortly!
> 
> Please retain this email as your proof of purchase.
> 
> ...


Whoa,they are fast.pek


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kicking ass as Bruce Wayne? LIKE A BOSS. They need to make bruce wayne a challenge mode skin.



Somehow I knew you'd agree with me on this. Greatest game opening.

riddler shit seems kind of confusing in this game, I'm not totally clear one what these switches are for, for example.


----------



## Corran (Oct 18, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Somehow I knew you'd agree with me on this. Greatest game opening.
> 
> riddler shit seems kind of confusing in this game, I'm not totally clear one what these switches are for, for example.



Yeah the Riddler switches are a bit weird, I think some of them require a new gadget. Some of them just require pressing in the right sequence.
One thing I'm yet to come across is the specific enviromental analysis challenges from the first game. I'm hoping they show up soon.
Also, not as much Riddler talk when you pick up trophies and complete challenges


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> You can rent a ps3 console and the game if you cant wait



I have a PS3, but I only get exclusives there. If I can have a game on the PC, I always do. Besides, I get a 20% discount on steam since I already own Asylum.



Kaitou said:


> I think Naruto lives in Japan, since in Japan it comes out next month.....
> 
> Anyways, I am currently having sex with this game. I fucking love it.



No, the  is a month late that's all


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 18, 2011)

This game is the fucking truth. I know its Batman, but still a lot of these guys should be able to piece together that Bruce went to the rooftop then Batman showed up. 1 + 1 = ?

But still, who gives a fuck. Im the goddamn Batman


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been ignoring the main quest most of my playtime. Gliding around randomly and beating up thugs is such a joy.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 18, 2011)

Everyone enjoying the game so far? I've only played for an hour or so. Won't really be able to play it until the weekend hits. 




Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh yeah, this has got to be one of my favorite game openings ever.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




God damn this part was so glorious. +1 on that suggestion, I'd buy it without hesitation.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2011)

Everything is installed and ready to go.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 18, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I have a PS3, but I only get exclusives there. If I can have a game on the PC, I always do. Besides, I get a 20% discount on steam since I already own Asylum.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the  is a month late that's all



Oh right, I forgot about the PC version being delayed.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 18, 2011)

This game is just great. I can't get enough of ambushing thugs from rooftops. Always a kickass plan as Batman.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 19, 2011)

Been playing it all night since I got home and haven't been disappointed with anything yet.


----------



## Koi (Oct 19, 2011)

Man it sucks that I didn't preorder this because I knew I'd have no money, it coming out two days after NYCC. 

What's the deal with this Catwoman bullshit??  One of the things I've been most excited for was being able to play as Selina.  I might buy this used, depending on what I have going on and how much cash I have.  Does that mean I'm not going to be able to play as her?  Also, what's her second skin?  I know the first is the Batman: TAS one.


----------



## Koi (Oct 19, 2011)

OH MY GOD TIM SALE CATWOMAN

*flails flails fialis*


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2011)

Is her Halloween skin included with any new game purchase?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2011)

Both her alternate skins come included yes. It's the same with Robin and his dlc.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2011)

Dang, catwoman is just ridiculously fun to play as. They really nailed it with her. And dat whip 

Can't wait to get a hold of Nightwing too. The game is a real blast so far, as expected.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, I was running around the city just now with Catwoman trying out her moves.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 19, 2011)

Man, 1 more month till I can get this for PC.....


----------



## firefist (Oct 19, 2011)

amazon.de says that the steelbook edition comes out on 11.11. and it is cheaper than the usual price + robin dlc.


very nice.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 19, 2011)

Where the hell is Mr.Freeze?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

whoa wtf I just found Azrael


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 19, 2011)

How many hours do you think it would take to beat this game? just curious.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 19, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> How many hours do you think it would take to beat this game? just curious.



Not possible to finish the game. The Dark Knight never sleeps


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 19, 2011)

After this game, from here on out they should move onto Batman Beyond.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

I really don't care about batman beyond at all, even though I liked the tv series as a kid. I'd rather see more normal batman stuff, or maybe good games centered around superheroes that aren't spiderman and batman.

playing robin the first time is just as hilariously satisfying as playing as batman, the stuff he does with that bo staff is great. And he has the funniest gadget, you can put an explosive on a goon and then remotely detonate it when he's near friends.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn, I want to play as Robin!


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 19, 2011)

oh shit looks like i'm gonna have to find the cure from


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ra's al ghul


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2011)

I preordered Arkham City on Steam and spent most of my day learning about the DRM used in both Arkham Asylum and Arkham City.

AA cd keys could only be activated four times. This pissed the shit out of me. Luckily, should you run into this situation, not all is lost.


*Spoiler*: _Boring DRM Facts_ 



*What is SecuROM? sending to the Product Activation Server?*

SecuROM? sends the entered serial number and a hardware ID to the Product Activation Server.
The hardware ID consists of hash values calculated from different hardware components in your PC. This is needed to determine if an activation is being performed from the same or a different PC.

*What is SecuROM? storing on my PC after a successful online activation?
*
SecuROM? has to store a successful online activation on a PC system so reactivation isn't prompted during subsequent launches.

The data of the online activation (aka. SecuROM? User Data) is stored on two places on you PC:

    1) In the Windows Registry under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\SecuROM
    2) In the logged in Windows User's APPDATA folder:
        Windows Vista/7:               C:\Users\?USER?\AppData\Roaming\SecuROM\UserData
        Windows 2000/XP:             C:\Documents and Settings\?USER?\Application data\SecuROM\UserData
        Windows 98SE/ME:             C:\WINDOWS\Profiles\?USER?\Applicationdata\SecuROM\UserData

*What happens if I change my hardware (e.g. I bought a new graphics card)?*

In most cases, your SecuROM? protected application should run just fine, as long as you do not change too many hardware components.
SecuROM? checks offline on every start of the application if the hardware has changed between the stored hardware ID in the SecuROM? User Data and a recalculation of the current hardware.

There is flexibility (set by the publisher, but defaults to 60%) of allowed hardware changes before a new activation is required.

A re-activation is necessary, after re-formatting a HDD and new Windows setup, as well as after creating a new Windows User account. For software changes, the SecuROM? User Data are stored on two positions (Windows registry and the user APPDATA folder).

Note: The Product Activation servers differentiate between activations on same and different PCs.

We highly suggest revoking your license before changing the hardware and to re-activate your application afterwards.

*What is revoking?
*
Revocation (sometimes also called De-Authentication) is the process of giving back a used license to the Product Activation server. The precondition to successful revocation is that the application in question was activated on the PC before and the SecuROM? User Data are intact.

To find standalone revoke tools for your application, please look in the popular titles section () and for EA Games at the EA Support Website().
*
I have formatted my PC without revoking the application before, does that mean I have lost an activation?*

No, you did not lose an activation due to formatting your hard disc.
After formatting your hard disk, the SecuROM? User Data is deleted as well, thereby requiring online activation again. However, the Product Activation servers recognize that the request is coming from the same PC (with matching hardware ID), meaning you did not lose an activation.
*
How do I activate my program manually? (aka: I get the error message: 'No proper connection could be made with the activation server.')*

If you are having problems activating your game you can also visit our manual unlock website () to generate an unlock code yourself and activate your game manually.

Note: In case this does not work, please contact your point of purchase (e.g. this is common for online retailers and EA Games).
*
How do I revoke a previous game activation? (aka: I get the error message: 'Too many activations on different PCs or too many reactivations on the same PC have been performed...')*

You can either use the title specific revokation tool (the program has to support this feature, please consult the software publisher regarding such a tool) or you can also visit our manual revoke website () to revoke your activation manually.
*
I get the error message: 'Too many activations on different PCs or too many reactivations on the same PC have been performed...', what do I do?*

Please run the revoke tool (the program has to support this feature, please consult the software publisher regarding such a tool) on the PC where you have activated your program before. You can also visit our manual revoke website () to revoke your activation manually.
*
I need my activation limit increased because I have changed to many PC components without revoking my license, what can I do?*

If you have bought the game online, e.g. from Direct2Drive, please contact your point of purchase regarding your activation limit.

If you have this issue with a game of EA Games, please contact EA Games regarding your activation limit. This is their official support website: .

Otherwise, please supply us with your Serial Number (also called Activation Code, usually from the back of the manual or from your point of purchase if purchased online) and the Unlock Request Code (from the activation dialog).




If you're getting this game on the PC, I strongly suggest keeping this information stored somewhere.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> whoa wtf I just found Azrael



Ha i know!



Petes12 said:


> playing robin the first time is just as hilariously satisfying as playing as batman, the stuff he does with that bo staff is great. And he has the funniest gadget, you can put an explosive on a goon and then remotely detonate it when he's near friends.



I know! I fucking love playing as Robin. I've always loved that Tim uses a bo staff because once you take away all the technique and martial arts of it, bottom line you're just beating dudes up with a big metal stick.

And that is incredibly satisfying.

EDIT: Just beat the main story (very few side missions, very few riddler stuff, plan to do all that in new game+).

I have very few (minor) issues with the story. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Bruce actually having to think about saving Talia vs. saving everyone in arkham city. Yea he loves the chick, but one of the reasons NONE of batman's romantic relationships really work is because gotham ALWAYS comes first. Just something I thought was odd.

2. Wish they worked the good characters in a bit more. Robin's only scene is him dropping off a line launcher, and Catwoman only really intersects with Batman's story twice.

3. This is probably the biggest one. Joker wanting immortality. In pretty much all incarnations of the joker, he makes it very clear that his primary raison d'etre is to fuck with Batman. So why would he want to live long after Batman's dead and gone?




Oh and be sure to stick around a little bit during the credits.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know I'm near the end sorta of story mode but I've done Zsasz and the identity thief stories so I want to finish the deadpool one too. But he just wont fucking shoot someone!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2011)

New game plus is so much fun. The enemies aren't cheap or anything, but you know all those times where the bad guys sort of sit back and quiver in fear while only 1-2 actually attack you? Not so much in new game plus.

I'm actually doing a lot better now. No more breaking combos by countering when nobodies there, since there's almost always somebody attacking me.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah "The Only You" thing was hillariously ironic as it related to those 2


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn...one more day!!


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2011)

Mark Hamill done voicing Joker


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2011)

The game has been rather good so far. Movement is much more fluid than in Asylum, more and cooler combo specials, new takedowns, etc


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm cool with that its been a good run with that interpritation of The Joker time to let it rest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2011)

will their be a sequel?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

If there is a 3rd game it won't be done by Rocksteady which is as to say that if another studio does the game I'm not touching it won't pay for I won't even bother watching the walkthroughs on Youtube I'll just replay Batman Arkham Asylum and Batman Arkham City.

Personally they should let the Batman Arkham Series rest with this one "Stop at a High Mark"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2011)

Advanced gliding is giving me a fair deal of trouble on the Demon Trials.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

Screen says Hard left you bank right instead and careen head first into an Apartment Building instead.

lmao


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay got past that part.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally beat the game


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'll give my opinions later when I'm done with this fucking epilogue. Playing stealth catwoman on hard is fucking impossible


----------



## Face (Oct 21, 2011)

Some of these Riddler collectables are hard to get. I'm having alot of trouble with them.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 21, 2011)

Face said:


> Some of these Riddler collectables are hard to get. I'm having alot of trouble with them.



Tell me about it. Some of them have me going "Huh? Seriously?!?!"


----------



## KidTony (Oct 21, 2011)

Been playing this game non stop today, it's that amazing. I can't believe how much better than AA this game is. I like AA, but didn't think it was as great as people said it was, but this game is definitely the best super-hero game i've ever played. Even blowing infamous 2 out of the water.

10/10 and i'm not even halfway through (i'm a slow player)

I can't believe playing as catwoman is just as fun as laying batman. I usually don't replay games (i get bored after i beat it) but i see myslef repeating this one at least 1 time on hard, if not more. 



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *If there is a 3rd game it won't be done by Rocksteady *which is as to say that if another studio does the game I'm not touching it won't pay for I won't even bother watching the walkthroughs on Youtube I'll just replay Batman Arkham Asylum and Batman Arkham City.
> 
> Personally they should let the Batman Arkham Series rest with this one "Stop at a High Mark"




What makes you say that? Did they already said they won't do a third game? In my experience, most big time franchises this gen almost always do a third game (uncharted, bioshock, mass effect). Why woudn't RS do a third one given the ammount of crazy popularity  both AA and AC got?

I'd be way disapointed if they don't. I want a game where i get full gotham city.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll finally get the game in a few painful hours.After i do, i'll place the box somewhere high and just worship it for awhile


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2011)

I finally got the game in the mail today and got the free copy of Arkham Asylum as well. 

I'm so happy, I never got to play the first one. 

With both these games I shouldn't be leaving my house for the next week or so.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 21, 2011)

So far this is my game of the year, Uncharted is going to have bull something out of its ass to top this game for me. I'm afraid to look at how many hours i spent playing this game, i'm sure its over 40 hours already. Gliding around the city and diving in on unsuspecting douche's is so much fun!!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 21, 2011)

I love how after you beat the game the thugs pritty much list the reason for why we cant trust the ending 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Joker can't be dead man. I mean think about it, how many times has Joker 'Died'"


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2011)

Humm more I play the more I have flaws, but still an enjoyable ride.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 21, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I can't believe playing as catwoman is just as fun as laying batman. I usually don't replay games (i get bored after i beat it) but i see myslef repeating this one at least 1 time on hard, if not more.


I started on hard.

So far its been a great game. Some of the bosses have been a bit lackluster but then you get a boss like Mr. Freeze, who is the best boss between either game so far.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 21, 2011)

The dark knigth is here!!! AT LAST!! I HAVE IT IN MY HANDS


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 21, 2011)

This got a 10/10 in my game informer I got today.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 21, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> So far this is my game of the year, Uncharted is going to have bull something out of its ass to top this game for me. I'm afraid to look at how many hours i spent playing this game, i'm sure its over 40 hours already. Gliding around the city and diving in on unsuspecting douche's is so much fun!!



Dude, i was listening to the IGN podcast yesterday and they were saying how uncharted 2 took a huge leap in quality from the first. Then they said the same thing happened with teh third. I expcet uncharted 3 to be one of the best games ever.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 21, 2011)

I am picking up my pre order today! I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 21, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Dude, i was listening to the IGN podcast yesterday and they were saying how uncharted 2 took a huge leap in quality from the first. Then they said the same thing happened with teh third. I expcet uncharted 3 to be one of the best games ever.



I just got done listening to that podcast, and now i'm even more excited. This has been a great year for gaming  lol


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 21, 2011)

Just finished the game again (on easy so I could look threw everything) and if you use DV when you fight Joker in the Steel Mill near the end 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 You can tell its Clayface by how he's lacking Bones when you fight him


----------



## DedValve (Oct 21, 2011)

So I just found out that Arkham Asylum GotY is DIFFERENT than the normal AA. 

Which means my hard playthrough that was 50% complete on my GotY disc doesn't count on a normal AA disc. I sold my game a long time ago without ever completing it and now I realize I have to redo it again, fuck that.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2011)

Why would you want to redo it? Is there some special bonus that carries over to Arkham City?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 22, 2011)

So I can't play arkham city till its out for PC so Ive been watching Youtube vids of people playing thru, and I gotta tell ya,


I though I sucked at first with comboing batman's attacks together, but these people SUCK ON ICE.

Some of them never try to counter EVER. and those who do counter way to early adn kill their combo streak.....

Too many to list individual vids. just youtube arkham city playthrough and you'll find a shitty player....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 22, 2011)

Countering early only really happens to me when I'm fighting a huge crowd, especially when I can't see a big portion due to camera angles. With Catwoman I'll end my combo early accidentally sometimes because shes so fast she hits them with her melee before the counter would take place.

I completed the game yesterday. The main storyline was shorter than I thought it would be but it was still good. I think the storyline was a bit convoluted but still fairly good. They put in enough new gadgets, new gadget upgrades, takedowns and combo moves to keep me entertained. The boss fights weren't overall amazing but I'd say they were a bit above average. I personally liked the Mr. Freeze fight the best. The Riddler challenges are much harder than in AA, which is welcome. Still trying to work a few of them out. Side missions are done quite well(the Zassz one was a bit annoying but it was fairly challenging and unique).

I'd give the game a 9.5/10


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 22, 2011)

Alright, so I'm on my way to get all achievements. Doing the Catwoman ones now.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 22, 2011)

Playing as Catwoman is surprisingly just as fun as playing with Batman. If she had just a few more gadgets she'd be funner than him.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Haven?t bought the game yet but did anyone see this easter egg video
this could be a clue for the next batman game.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAX4E8BNgs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 22, 2011)

Well he'd have to be a madman to not be banging her....

I mean I know he's a madman and all, but he's not THAT crazy....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone else wish Ra's wasn't included in this game? He kinda seems shoehorned in, and Dini really can't make the relationship with Talia come off right in the short amount of time he's given.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah his inclusion is the biggest problem I had with the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2011)

My video review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNNdWJkHiVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 23, 2011)

Crazy Your fucking crazy for hating on Conroy's Batman. Conroy's voice IS Batman


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope. His voice just sucks, so borderline boring and uninteresting. To many of you grew up with the show so your stuck with that shitty voice.


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2011)

lol His voice is Batman nigguh. Not even gonna bother to listen to your review.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 23, 2011)

Soon as the Conroy hate started I turned vid off. That's like Hating on Patrick Stewart if he voices Professor X in an X-men game...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Conroy hate? Disregarded.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2011)

The World said:


> lol His voice is Batman nigguh. Not even gonna bother to listen to your review.



Yeah i didnt bother clicking on play after seeing that shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2011)

Patrick Stewart gives EMOTION and doesn't sound like he's reading off a fucking piece of paper. Conroy doesn't do that. Good wayne, shit batman. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 23, 2011)

I think you are forgetting that Batman isn't supposed to sound like he has emotion. He's supposed to sound gruff, intimidating and scare the shit out of bat guys. What do you want him to sound like? Snarky? (Clooney Batman) constipated? (Keaton/Kilmer) Gargling Marbles? (Bale)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey! Don't make fun of Keaton and Kilmer because Conroy happens to be better.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

For what it's worth, I'm using your disdain for Conroy as an excuse for my laziness.


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2011)

Me as well. 

I'm too lazy and you need to rewatch JL for Conroy awesomeness.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2011)

You both suck. SUCK!


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes I suck Catwoman nipples. Purrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nope. His voice just sucks, so borderline boring and uninteresting. To many of you grew up with the show so your stuck with that shitty voice.



Huh? I loved Batman The Animated Series, The New Batman Adventures, and
Batman Beyond they all rocked and I dug Conroy's version of Bruce Wayne/
Batman.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with crazymtf. I don't care how well of a voice actor he was in other films / adaptions, but he sounds terrible and lifeless in Arkham Asylum and City.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

i am disappoint


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2011)

I AM VENGEANCE! I AM THE TERROR THAT FLAPS IN DA NIGHT!


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 23, 2011)

This game is crazy! I have been playing all weekend and it tells me I am 10% complete! I am stuck on mr. freeze fight though anyone give me help?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Me and my friends beat that fight just this weekend.


*Spoiler*: _Tips on how to beat Mr. Freeze_ 





1. You can sneak up behind him and knock him over by using a take-down. Once you've done this, unleash a combo.

2. You can knock him down by blowing up a wall near him.

3. There are two generators that, when charged with the Pulse Generator, will knock him down.



Er, there's more, but I'm having a brain fart.


----------



## Corran (Oct 23, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This game is crazy! I have been playing all weekend and it tells me I am 10% complete! I am stuck on mr. freeze fight though anyone give me help?



You have to use your enviroment.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A few ways to do it:
Blow up wall to stun him
Sneak up behind him.
Use the line launcher and kick him.
Hide in the floor grating and takedown while he is above you.
Lure him in to the water and hit the button to electrify it.
Use the generators to shock him.
Hang off a ledge and when he walks past do a ledge takedown.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 23, 2011)

I know all that but it is still really hard cuz he eliminates those tatics after a while.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

He destroys each one after you've tried it. Then just move on to the next. There's enough options where you'll have some left over. Get imaginative.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 23, 2011)

Its still hard though


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

What difficulty are you playing on?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I agree with crazymtf. I don't care how well of a voice actor he was in other films / adaptions, but he sounds terrible and lifeless in Arkham Asylum and City.



Yes! See I didn't say he sucked in the series but in the games? Horrible.


----------



## snoph (Oct 23, 2011)

Mr Freeze fight was giving me a Vulcan Raven vibe


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yes! See I didn't say he sucked in the series but in the games? Horrible.



Just because one person shares an opinion that is wrong doesn't mean your opinion is right.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2011)

Next thing you know someone will say Mark Hamill is a horrible Joker.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 24, 2011)

Corran said:


> Next thing you know someone will say Mark Hamill is a horrible Joker.



 I'll never understand these new aged idiots fools don't know quality when they hear it. It's like hearing the Dub haters. Fuckers don't know a horrible dub till they watched Super Milk Chan


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Finished it late night.

The ending seemed a little....abrubt, like it was about to set up a false climax rather than an actual climax, especially with Strange's story. There were a lot of ways they could have made the game go on longer; the climax with Strange, who was great throughout (though his plan was bit unimaginative), was pretty lame and you don't even get to fight him (they could have at least given him some TITAN or something), and yeah Ra's Al Ghul was rather unnecessary, or at least could have been pulled off better. Though I actually thought that the Talia angle was handled well. Plus there are a lot of characters who should have been in it a lot more, like Robin, Two-Face, and even Catwoman whose in it less than I expected. Also wonder what happened to Penguin.

Meh. Otherwise, though, an excellent game. Engrossing, exciting, and enjoyable.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 24, 2011)

What's the scale of this relative to Arkham Asylum? (Map area, game time.)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they don't bring Joker back with some loophole in the third game.  I'm really tired of him.  Too many other great characters are getting shafted in his favor.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> What's the scale of this relative to Arkham Asylum? (Map area, game time.)



I think its meant to be about 5 time the size. That seems about right, although you can't get into most buildings, and you can tell a lot of the maps are just reused from the old game.



Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they don't bring Joker back with some loophole in the third game.  I'm really tired of him.  Too many other great characters are getting shafted in his favor.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hate to break it to you, but apparently in the backstory Ivy "died" briefly from using TITAN before coming back, so it seems to be just a normal reaction to it, appearing to be dead.

Besides, the other characters weren't really getting shafted in his favour, they were just getting shafted.




*EDIT:* And Strange on TITAN would have been lazy, but it would have been better than what they did with him (ie. nothing). And it was overused in the last game, but it wasn't really in it that much this time, and at least Strange is the kind of character who _would_ use it, more than the Joker would.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Just because one person shares an opinion that is wrong doesn't mean your opinion is right.



Just cause a few people share your opinion doesn't make yours right...



Corran said:


> Next thing you know someone will say Mark Hamill is a horrible Joker.



I love Mark Hamill playing the Joker. He does a excellent job. Haunting and evil with a touch of "What the fuck". Kevin hasn't done anything near the quality that MH has for Joker. Mark Hamill plays Joker to a Tee, love his voice. That final voice mail is chilling!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with crazy on most things. I gave it a higher score but I was on the fence between 9.0 and 9.5. Normally I'm more of a hardass and would give it a 9.0 in that case. As for Batman's voice, I'm not sure if I'm alone in this but when there is dialogue, I normally don't pay much attention to Batman. I'll listen to what he says but I never pay full attention to what hes saying so I don't really notice his voice. Batman is just the most boring personality in the Batman universe for me, no matter if hes being voiced well or not.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Just cause a few people share your opinion doesn't make yours right...
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mark Hamill playing the Joker. He does a excellent job. Haunting and evil with a touch of "What the fuck". Kevin hasn't done anything near the quality that MH has for Joker. Mark Hamill plays Joker to a Tee, love his voice. That final voice mail is chilling!



I completely agree with you. Best Joker award definitely goes to Mark Hamill.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats why I've always said that Mark Hamill's Mr. J is the best TV/Video Game Joker.

That said the award for best Film Joker belongs solely to Ledger.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 24, 2011)

I was also kind of surprised that you didn't get to fight Hugo. Yeah he's always been a more cerebral villain, but he's also jacked as shit and trained to peak physical perfection much like bruce is.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 24, 2011)

Meh they still get an award for featuring him first out of Comics and Cartoons even if they didnt show his full self. As for Titan strange that would have been to much of a asspull as him useing a something that he himself hadn't made doesn't fit. plus you can destroy all of the containers of Titan before even Strange so it's a bit of a no brainer they didnt include it.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2011)

I was expecting a boss fight with Hugo as well. This may sound stupid, but I kinda was hoping for him to use a robot suit or something. 

I agree that the plot was the weakest point in the game. It's epic alright, but something is missing. The first half of the game takes its time with you rescuing Freeze, but the rest seems rushed. A lot of important stuff happens off-screen, and Talia doesn't really work without seeing her before in this series.

Otherwise, I love every other aspect of the game. I've wasted too many hours with the Riddler trophies last week, and I'm still only halfway through. My file is 70% done.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 24, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Meh they still get an award for featuring him first out of Comics and Cartoons even if they didnt show his full self. As for Titan strange that would have been to much of a asspull as him useing a something that he himself hadn't made doesn't fit. plus you can destroy all of the containers of Titan before even Strange so it's a bit of a no brainer they didnt include it.



The one who made TITAN was Dr Young and in the last game she was practically the _only_ one who didn't use it, not to mention Strange was the power behind Sharpe who helped Young develop it. As for destroying all the containers it wouldn't be a stretch for him to have his own supply, or even his own variant. Frankly I expected him to have been behind the whole thing. TITAN is very much the sort of thing he would be interested in.

And Strange has been in the cartoons. He was in _B:TAS_ and _JLU_ and he was a major villain in _The Batman_ (he was even one of the two main villains in the very last episode).

*EDIT:* Wait, what do you mean by comics?


----------



## KidTony (Oct 24, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> What's the scale of this relative to Arkham Asylum? (Map area, game time.)



Way bigger. Feels like an open world game. Not as big as infamous (empire city or new marais) but quite larger than AA. In AA you felt you were on a rock with a lot of buildings you could go into. Here you actually feel your in a city.

--------------

did any one catch the jab at lost the joker threw? "it ends in s church" i loled


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 24, 2011)

I beat the story mode!


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 24, 2011)

KidTony said:


> did any one catch the jab at lost the joker threw? "it ends in s church" i loled



Yeah. Nice diss at LOST.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 24, 2011)

How can you hate THE Batman voice?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't hate it, but I still think he could have been a bit more emotional. Not super emotional, obviously, but something at the level of the classic "I. AM. BATMAN!" line.

Like he really did kinda monotone it in for a lot of his lines, even if that is appropriate 90% of the time. His work in BTAS was a lot better.

Still, its Conroy, and its still THE batman voice for me.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the voice should have been angry more at times. 


Also, I think the game is good, not great, but good. Catwomen story feels very filler, wish they actually had it incorporate more into the story. The city was okay, kind of hard to find your way through though at times. The water around the city annoyed me a lot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree about Catwoman, but I thought the city was very easy to navigate once you get the grapnel boost.

I thought this game was great, just not perfect like a lot of the hype would lead you to believe. I mean its still far and away the best superhero game ever, and will easily be on my top 5 list for games this year.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 24, 2011)

Anybody know where Calenderman is located?


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anybody know where Calenderman is located?



Under the courthouse.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 25, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> The one who made TITAN was Dr Young and in the last game she was practically the _only_ one who didn't use it, not to mention Strange was the power behind Sharpe who helped Young develop it. As for destroying all the containers it wouldn't be a stretch for him to have his own supply, or even his own variant. Frankly I expected him to have been behind the whole thing. TITAN is very much the sort of thing he would be interested in.
> 
> And Strange has been in the cartoons. He was in _B:TAS_ and _JLU_ and he was a major villain in _The Batman_ (he was even one of the two main villains in the very last episode).
> 
> *EDIT:* Wait, what do you mean by comics?


The perfected Titan was made by Joker and even that was a utter failure why would Strange have anything to do with that. Also its plainly stated in the original game that it was Dr. Young's idea don't go giving credit to someone who doesn't deserve it.

Strange has never been in a video game or movie, Only was in one Episode of B:TAS and a bit character in JLU and no one watched 'The Batman' for the lack of Hamill and Conroy


----------



## Vice (Oct 25, 2011)

How did I play and beat Arkham Asylum and yet jump into this game and be completely lost?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2011)

So... I've heard word that this game kicks ass....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 25, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Way bigger. Feels like an open world game. Not as big as infamous (empire city or new marais) but quite larger than AA. In AA you felt you were on a rock with a lot of buildings you could go into. Here you actually feel your in a city.
> 
> --------------
> 
> did any one catch the jab at lost the joker threw? "it ends in s church" i loled



thats not all quite a few of the Thugs mention "Did they ever explain what the island was?" at least we know Dini admits it made no sense (FYI Dini wrote and Story edited Lost).


----------



## KidTony (Oct 25, 2011)

So i've finished it.

Here at my thoughts

pluses:

+You ARE batman. 

+That beginning was awesome

+The museum

+The stealth is awsome

+The combat can be deep if you know what you're doing

+The bosses were much better than AA

+Random freerunning can be quite fun

+Stellar voice acting

+Collecting riddler trophies can be quite fun, and challenging

+New game plus is a great experience

minuses:

-latter half of the game felt rushed

-Catwoman parts were filler. She could have been used much much better, wich is a shame since she just as fun to use as batman

-The main storyline was a bit generic

-Way too few side missions

-Way to many random villains that were sparingly used

First half of the game was aweosme, but the experience wore off a bit after 12 or so hours. New game plus though is amazing, and i'm having way more fun because of the difficulty. I love the stealth and now that i don't have to level up i can play the game by taking out most foes via stealth which is way more fun for me than combat.

Not a 10/10 game like it seemed at first, but i definitely think a 9.5/10 is fair. Game is preety awesome. Just wished they would have used catwoman better, and had a longer second half of the story.

Now i want my batman: Gotham City made by RS, where we get the full damn city and the batmobile, and batcave, and not the same overun prison scenario. Make it happen RS.


----------



## The World (Oct 25, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree about Catwoman, but I thought the city was very easy to navigate once you get the grapnel boost.
> 
> I thought this game was great, just not perfect like a lot of the hype would lead you to believe. I mean its still far and away the best superhero game ever, and will easily be on my top 5 list for games this year.



How is this not the best comic superhero game ever made?

Which one do you think is better? Spiderman 2? I'm just curious.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 25, 2011)

Batman is either the best or worst interrogator ever.

Batman: *Grabs thug* WHERE IS RIDDLER?
Thug: Okay, okay, I'll tell you what you want to hear
Batman: Thanks *knocks thug out and walks away*

When I heard there would be some interrogation moves I thought more along the lines of Splinter Cell, you know where the person your interrogating actually tells you something? It just seems off having batman ask a question, the thug not answer it and batman pretends to have gathered all the info.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 25, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> The perfected Titan was made by Joker and even that was a utter failure why would Strange have anything to do with that. Also its plainly stated in the original game that it was Dr. Young's idea don't go giving credit to someone who doesn't deserve it.



If it was an utter failure then it wasn't perfected.

I know it was Dr Young's idea. I was still surprised and was half-expecting a retcon or something, or at least some level of involvement from the guy, because TITAN is exactly the sort of scheme Strange would be involved in. 

Look, I'm not saying that Strange being another TITAN boss would be very original or anything; I just would have preffered it to not fighting him at all, and something like TITAN is much more in-character for Strange to take or use than a bunch of other characters, including the Joker.



> Strange has never been in a video game or movie, Only was in one Episode of B:TAS and a bit character in JLU and no one watched 'The Batman' for the lack of Hamill and Conroy



Actually, he was also in _Lego Batman: The Video Game_, plus he was referenced in _Arkham Asylum._ 

_The Batman_ was good, by the end, and Strange was good in it (plus, he's voiced by The Riddler in his last role, which gets him bonus points). Plus he was in _Batman: The Brave and the Bold_ as a cameo and a bigger role in _Young Justice._

Just saying, this isn't really his first gig. His best, but not his first.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

The World said:


> How is this not the best comic superhero game ever made?
> 
> Which one do you think is better? Spiderman 2? I'm just curious.



Um, it is far and away the best superhero game ever, is what I said. As in, everything else is far and away from it.

Sorry if you misunderstood.

Oh yea! What are the two gadget unlocks in the bottom right corner? For some reason I still don't have them, and im half way into new game plus.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2011)

What's better in your opinion?^

I really wanna see your answer.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Holy crap. "It is far and away the best superhero game ever made" also translates to "It is by far the best superhero game ever made" or "It is the best superhero game ever made, by a wide margin"

Take your pick.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2011)

Choose your word placement better next time.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2011)

Best licensed super hero game, but I liked Infamous 2 way more when it comes to being a super hero.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Best licensed super hero game, but I liked Infamous 2 way more when it comes to being a super hero.



Way more, really?

I dunno, Infamous 2 was an amazing game, but for me its the better sandbox adventure game, while AC is the better superhero game.

I realize this logic might make sense only to me ha.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2011)

OK I don't mean way better. It's just Batman was an amazing game (9) while Infamous 2 has been the only game this year that I've given a 10 to. It had a well built story, fun as hell gameplay, awesome design, and great pacing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> OK I don't mean way better. It's just Batman was an amazing game (9) while Infamous 2 has been the only game this year that I've given a 10 to. It had a well built story, fun as hell gameplay, awesome design, and great pacing.



Fair enough. To me they're about equal. Infamous 2 definitely wasn't perfect, but neither was AC.

If Infamous 2 had better integrated the fusion between melee and ranged combat I would have liked it a lot better. Also, wasn't a huge fan of the villains (beast+bertrand).

And while it wasn't to the degree of infamous 1, I didn't feel much motivation to play through as bad guy once I played as good guy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2011)

The flaws in Infamous were easy to look past for me, Batman, not so much. I liked both Villains in Infamous and I love the ending so much. Where's batman ending made me just go "That's it?" you know? 

Plus Batman's story felt weak once again in comparison to what Batman stories could do. Just throwing as many villains as possible doesn't make for a interesting story, for me at least. 

Overall Infamous just had better pace and flow for me. But I understand not everyone would agree. Plus for me, I love electric powers over gadgets, haha.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> The flaws in Infamous were easy to look past for me, Batman, not so much. I liked both Villains in Infamous and I love the ending so much. Where's batman ending made me just go "That's it?" you know?
> 
> Plus Batman's story felt weak once again in comparison to what Batman stories could do. Just throwing as many villains as possible doesn't make for a interesting story, for me at least.
> 
> Overall Infamous just had better pace and flow for me. But I understand not everyone would agree. Plus for me, I love electric powers over gadgets, haha.



I definitely agree on all points, aside from the pacing and flow (which I thought were great in both games).

But yea I try not to compare ACs story too much to comics, but instead to other games. And yea, Infamous's ending blew Batman's out of the water.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 25, 2011)

infamous 2 was a great game. I put it on the same level as AC. I enjoyed Infamous 2 more, because of the fast pace you could play at because of all your powers, but the villains in infamous 2 were crap, and so were kuo and nix. The only cool side character was Zeke, he was such a bro.

imo both a 9.5/10 games and are the best two superhero games ive played.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

So anybody unlocked all gadgets? I have everything but the bottom right 2. I've learned that one of them is the cluster freeze bomb that you get from a side quest. Not sure what the other one is.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm only missing one. I'm pretty sure its the upgraded grappling hook since I haven't got it yet and there are some spots where it is needed.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 25, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So anybody unlocked all gadgets? I have everything but the bottom right 2. I've learned that one of them is the cluster freeze bomb that you get from a side quest. Not sure what the other one is.



Ummm that's on the top and the other one might be the Sonic Batarang as you only get that from a level up


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So anybody unlocked all gadgets? I have everything but the bottom right 2. I've learned that one of them is the cluster freeze bomb that you get from a side quest. Not sure what the other one is.



Just got them all right there.

The one you are talking about is _Disruptor: Mine Detonator._


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Just got them all right there.
> 
> The one you are talking about is _Disruptor: Mine Detonator._



Fuck! I was wondering how I could get past riddler mines. How do I get that?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

I liked the Infamous Series it was the only decent Comic Book Game Series in the Jungle
until Rocksteady's the Batman Arkham Series... Now alone sets The Dark Knight King of Comic Book Video Games.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2011)

Really? X-Men Legends and Marvel Ultimate Alliance I consider great series. Not to mention Wolverine Game was great and Green Lantern was decent. Spider-man 2 was good along with web of shadows and the last two Spider-man games. Plenty of good Comic book games, just a ton of SHIT ones


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 26, 2011)

Batman is still my game of the year so far, after next tuesday i'll confirm if that's still valid or not. I love trying to see how long I can glide with out touching the ground or roof tops of buildings. I've made if from one side of the map and back by just gliding hahaha It's extremely satisfying. Does anyone else agree that this game is 10 times darker than arkham asylum? I don't ever remember playing arkham asylum and thinking OMG that is just sick (I'm referring to side misson where you find the dead bodies with the faces cut off.)


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Fuck! I was wondering how I could get past riddler mines. How do I get that?



"shrugs" I dunno.

Honestly, I thought I got it along with the disruptor. Maybe you could just try on them. 

Otherwise, either I'm wrong and you do earn it somehow, or your game is messed up.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 26, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Fuck! I was wondering how I could get past riddler mines. How do I get that?



Oh thats simple check the map after you rescue Quinsy Sharp and you get a call from the Cops in the Iceberg Lounge that they found something in the Penguin's stash that they have to give you. Does no one else check the map for the info it gives?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> Batman is still my game of the year so far, after next tuesday i'll confirm if that's still valid or not. I love trying to see how long I can glide with out touching the ground or roof tops of buildings. I've made if from one side of the map and back by just gliding hahaha It's extremely satisfying. Does anyone else agree that this game is 10 times darker than arkham asylum? I don't ever remember playing arkham asylum and thinking OMG that is just sick (I'm referring to side misson where you find the dead bodies with the faces cut off.)



While nothing lives up to the awesome Scarcrow parts the game def gives a darker vibe. Some of the people you find in rooms being experimented on...dafuk!?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kLBNiHDMcs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2011)

Aeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kLBNiHDMcs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Hahaha quite awesome, he sure got swag. This'll be good. 

Only 6 days left until I get to play Nightwing_~sama_.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 26, 2011)

So can you continue to complete the side stuff after finishing the main story or is their a point of no return that means you'll need to start a New Game +?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2011)

You can freely finish all side missions even after you've completed the main story. That gives you plenty of time to solve all riddles and obtain most achievement points you need. So while enjoying New Game+ with most/all of your gadgets already unlocked, you can also undertake the completion of side missions from your initial playthrough. That's what I'm currently doing.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc925bdlH8E[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry for spoilers


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 26, 2011)

Did anyone else find that finding the bodys for the Deadshot and Mistaken Identitys cases were pains in the ass


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

My only issue with Nightwing is that they probably didn't hire a voice actor for him, and keep him silent during combat.

When one of the coolest things about Nightwing is that he's just like Batman...if batman constantly made jokes and belittled you while he kicked your ass.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone know how to defeat Deadshot? I am fighting him right now and have no clue how to beat him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2011)

so basically you can play as everyone but batgirl 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> My only issue with Nightwing is that they probably didn't hire a voice actor for him, and keep him silent during combat.
> 
> When one of the coolest things about Nightwing is that he's just like Batman...if batman constantly made jokes and belittled you while he kicked your ass.



like spidey


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anyone know how to defeat Deadshot? I am fighting him right now and have no clue how to beat him.



Oh thats easy wait till he has his back turned to you then move up behind cover



Whip Whirlwind said:


> My only issue with Nightwing is that they probably didn't hire a voice actor for him, and keep him silent during combat.
> 
> When one of the coolest things about Nightwing is that he's just like Batman...if batman constantly made jokes and belittled you while he kicked your ass.


Thank you for listing the reason why I hated Dick Grayson as Batman


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Oh thats simple check the map after you rescue Quinsy Sharp and you get a call from the Cops in the Iceberg Lounge that they found something in the Penguin's stash that they have to give you. Does no one else check the map for the info it gives?



Wow so do I just talk to the cops in there? I went in there and looked around and then left haha.



~Gesy~ said:


> so basically you can play as everyone but batgirl





Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease rocksteady 



> like spidey



Kinda, but much more dark and mysterious. Like he'd sneak up to some guys pulling a robbery all dark and shadowy like, then completely ruin the surprise by being like "So...whatcha doin over there?" just for the lulz of it, THEN kick their ass by jumping around like a crazy person and hitting them with sticks.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> so basically you can play as everyone but batgirl



We don't know yet on how far Rocksteady want's to take the DLC. I don't see why they wouldn't though.

Speaking of DLC did anyone with the collector's edition catch the possible DLC spoiler in the art book?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2011)

Cassandra is probably the only bat family member i'm not too familiar with, is their anything unique about her fight style?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 26, 2011)

Question-

How come my map won't show any 'Identify Thief" kills?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cassandra is probably the only bat family member i'm not too familiar with, is their anything unique about her fight style?



She basically has sharingan.

As a child, her father raised her to be the ultimate assassin by essentially teaching her body language as a primary language. So even after a few years of language lessons from Alfred, she still uses monosyllabic responses in about 95% of her conversations. On the other hand, when you come at her she knows almost exactly how you're going to do it and as a result knows exactly how to counter you. 

As a result she's in the same league as Batman and Lady Shiva h2h wise, and has beaten (and been beaten) by both of them in h2h.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 26, 2011)

Talia should be a DLC!


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2011)

The combat is made MUCH easier with the use of quick gadgets

the freeze mine and batclaw relieve about 60% of the battle for me

anyone here get the flawless freeflow fighter 2.0 achievement? twas a bitch but i got it during the first riddle challenge map


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Question-
> 
> How come my map won't show any 'Identify Thief" kills?



You have to find them by yourself. I had to use the internet, but I found out it's actually pretty easy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They are all in Park Row, down dark alleyways, not too far from each other. There are three to find. One I remember is a couple of blocks from Crime Alley, the others not far from that. Basically look around the middle of the map, not straying too far from the border with Strange's wall.






Whip Whirlwind said:


> She basically has sharingan.
> 
> As a child, her father raised her to be the ultimate assassin by essentially teaching her body language as a primary language. So even after a few years of language lessons from Alfred, she still uses monosyllabic responses in about 95% of her conversations. On the other hand, when you come at her she knows almost exactly how you're going to do it and as a result knows exactly how to counter you.
> 
> As a result she's in the same league as Batman and Lady Shiva h2h wise, and has beaten (and been beaten) by both of them in h2h.



Please. She's better than Bat's, and Lady Shiva. She only loses to them either as bad writing or because she's distracted by something, like having her brain rewired. She's the only member of the Bat family to hardly rely on gadgets or her utility belt at all when she goes out patrolling; _thats_ how good she is. She needs _nothing_ but her bare hands and she can still take on the scum of Gotham City.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 27, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> You have to find them by yourself. I had to use the internet, but I found out it's actually pretty easy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Actually the last two are closer to Ace Chemicals


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

I cannot find the bodies!


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Look on YouTube.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Please. She's better than Bat's, and Lady Shiva. She only loses to them either as bad writing or because she's distracted by something, like having her brain rewired. She's the only member of the Bat family to hardly rely on gadgets or her utility belt at all when she goes out patrolling; _thats_ how good she is. She needs _nothing_ but her bare hands and she can still take on the scum of Gotham City.



I think she's on par with Lady Shiva, and both of them are better than Batman. But I say in the same league because Bats could still take either of them depending on the situation.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nah; being able to beat someone doesn't mean you are in the same league. Joker is Batman's archenemy completely in _spite_ of that, given that in nearly every respect Batman is superior. You don't have to be as good as someone to beat them; you just have to be good enough _to_ beat them.

*EDIT-* This will probably devolve into semantics.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Wait. Is this new Batgirl the same Asian looking chick from that Mark of Cain comic where Gotham City was in a Earthquake or some shit and all destroyed? She whooped ass.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Nah; being able to beat someone doesn't mean you are in the same league. Joker is Batman's archenemy completely in _spite_ of that, given that in nearly every respect Batman is superior. You don't have to be as good as someone to beat them; you just have to be good enough _to_ beat them.
> 
> *EDIT-* This will probably devolve into semantics.



Yea, we're pretty much in debate over the phrase "in the same league". But honestly, I personally believe Cass Cain is the greatest h2h fighter in the DCU. However, I have also grown tired of debating with people unfamiliar with her character who can not even acknowledge the idea of batgirl > batman in any way shape or form, so I tend to temper my opinion on it.



Esura said:


> Wait. Is this new Batgirl the same Asian looking chick from that Mark of Cain comic where Gotham City was in a Earthquake or some shit and all destroyed? She whooped ass.



Yes...sort of.

She was batgirl for a good while, then her character got dragged through the mud and torn to shit. Then, instead of fixing her character, they made her ditch the batgirl mantle and give it to this chick named Steph Brown.

Which was way lame....until steph was written more in character as the spunky full of moxy girl she is. Also while this was happening, Cass Cain was slowly written better and given the mantle of black bat (lame name, cool costume).

Of course now, they scrapped both of those batgirls in favor of the original batgirl barbara gordon (who is now way too old to be batgirl), and her book comes off like that one mom who refuses to accept that she can't use text slang or wear the same clothes as her 16 year old daughter.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

I am never gonna find the Identity Thief.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea, we're pretty much in debate over the phrase "in the same league". But honestly, I personally believe Cass Cain is the greatest h2h fighter in the DCU. However, I have also grown tired of debating with people unfamiliar with her character who can not even acknowledge the idea of batgirl > batman in any way shape or form, so I tend to temper my opinion on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fuck? Why is she called Batgirl then? BatMILF.

I thought she was Oracle since her legs got fucked up years ago.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? Why is she called Batgirl then? BatMILF.
> 
> I thought she was Oracle since her legs got fucked up years ago.



She magically can walk again. No really, its just a "miracle". But it really pisses me off, because they set up Steph Brown as the perfect Barbara Gordonesque batgirl. Plucky, sassy, moxious, but with still enough fun to set her apart as a chracter on her own.

Then right when that series was really hitting its stride they cancel it just for the sake of putting the original batgirl back in action.

And its like she forgot all the stuff she learned as Oracle. Its really annoying to me.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? Why is she called Batgirl then? BatMILF.
> 
> I thought she was Oracle since her legs got fucked up years ago.



Well, technically, it was her spine.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 28, 2011)

My Batman Arkham City CE pack  is just in the house.

Al tough it was delivered in the afternoon(the doorbell didn't work yet),they put it on the front door.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard that Joker died at the end of this game but I didn't think it was true.

Nonetheless the ending still caught me by surprise. Also, Clayface was an unexpected final boss.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Nah; being able to beat someone doesn't mean you are in the same league. Joker is Batman's archenemy completely in _spite_ of that, given that in nearly every respect Batman is superior. You don't have to be as good as someone to beat them; you just have to be good enough _to_ beat them.
> 
> *EDIT-* This will probably devolve into semantics.



well out of all the villains joker caused the most damage to batman's life. I like how someone whose so frail can be the biggest threat to  batman. if i remember correctly, batman can't kill him because of his code, and joker cant kill bats because he's the only challenge in his life.


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2011)

Joker is hardly frail. It even says on his character bio he's surprisingly strong. He's just really skinny and lanky for his height.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 29, 2011)

What the guy above me said. Joker isn't frail. Although his overall physical strength seems to change depend on the writer. Sometimes he's capable of holding his own against Batman, sometimes he can get taken out with one punch.

He seems to be repeatedly depicted as surprisingly agile at least.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got all the Riddler trophies. After seeing how Bats deals with the Riddler, all those wasted hours seem worth it.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 29, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Just got all the Riddler trophies. After seeing how Bats deals with the Riddler, all those wasted hours seem worth it.



What does he do!?! I'm never doing all the trophies lol is there a video?


----------



## Vice (Oct 29, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Just got all the Riddler trophies. After seeing how Bats deals with the Riddler, all those wasted hours seem worth it.



I've finished the story mode and almost all of the side missions aside from Zsasz and Riddler... I'm not looking forward to collecting those trophies.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 29, 2011)

was going to rent this game, but it's all rented out.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 29, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> What does he do!?! I'm never doing all the trophies lol is there a video?



[YOUTUBE]Fyk7wtuH_F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vice (Oct 30, 2011)

Zsasz has stopped calling and thus I can't finish this mission... anything I'm missing for him to call me again?


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Just wait. He will eventually call you again. 

or text him


----------



## DedValve (Oct 30, 2011)

Joker why you no add me on facebook?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder how long the Nightwing gamepack will be.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 30, 2011)

I need to get Xbox Live already.


----------



## Corran (Oct 30, 2011)

Blood Dawn said:


> I wonder how long the Nightwing gamepack will be.



As far as I know its just for challenge maps, can't play as him in the city.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2011)

Game.is.Amazing.

dose any one know when the catwoman missions start again?

EDIT: Also they better hook me up with some red hood DLC


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> dose any one know when the catwoman missions start again?



Are you playing while online? The first Catwoman mission is at the beginning of the game and there are two or three more instances when you switch over. But they only worked when you're signed in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Are you playing while online? The first Catwoman mission is at the beginning of the game and there are two or three more instances when you switch over. But they only worked when you're signed in.


 i think so, i did a mission right after i met the joker for the first time, but Ive just kicked 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ra's


ass and ive yet to play as her again


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 30, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i think so, i did a mission right after i met the joker for the first time, but Ive just kicked
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, there's one at the beginning, at least two during the main game, and one after the main game. Sounds like you've done half. By now, you've probably heard the countdown to "Protocol 10" and one of the Catwoman missions is near the end of that.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 31, 2011)

Really, really enjoying this game. I finished the story, collected all the Riddler trophies in the game (admittedly got some help online for four or five of them; really perplexing), solved every Riddle, and got every medal for the Riddler's Challenge Combat stuff. Now to do the Predator challenges and those 108 Riddler campaign thingies, before doing New Game Plus. I'll squeeze every bit out until I (brace for the sacrilege) trade it in a few weeks. Too many games, not enough money.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 31, 2011)

This seems like a shitty game on the PC version, since from what I've heard of the PC version, you have to go thru hoops just to get it authenticated more than once.

Are we really gonna get shafted on the PC version?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 31, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Really, really enjoying this game. I finished the story, collected all the Riddler trophies in the game (admittedly got some help online for four or five of them; really perplexing), solved every Riddle, and got every medal for the Riddler's Challenge Combat stuff. Now to do the Predator challenges and those 108 Riddler campaign thingies, before doing New Game Plus. I'll squeeze every bit out until I (brace for the sacrilege) trade it in a few weeks. Too many games, not enough money.



Well its good that you're getting everything out of it, but honestly I'd really think about it before trading it in.

I remember trading in arkham asylum about 2 months after I bought it, only to realize later that I really missed Batmaning the shit out of people.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2011)

I never sell or trade anything batman. So should you


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2011)

Still dunno if this or AC Relevations


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate the batsuit in this game.I hope the make a dlc with that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn that's sick.

But honestly I don't mind the costume in this game, even if it is very comic bookish, I just wish I could play a version of the suit that doesn't get damaged.

I stomp through Gotham like a boss and rarely ever get touched, I want to look the part


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 31, 2011)

Weren't they doing some DLC where you could play as Batman is different variations of his costume? I thought I heard that.

*EDIT* Ah, yes. 


Whip Whirlwind said:


> Well its good that you're getting everything out of it, but honestly I'd really think about it before trading it in.
> 
> I remember trading in arkham asylum about 2 months after I bought it, only to realize later that I really missed Batmaning the shit out of people.



I know exactly what you mean. Same thing happened to me after I traded that game back in, though after a longer period. I rented sometime later to play through it all again on hard and to collect every trophy. Arkham Asylum is the first, and thus far, the only game I've bothered getting 100% of the trophies for. Arkham City will join shortly after. Later down the road, I wouldn't be surprised if I bought the game again. I won't be losing Arkham City for the foreseeable future though. The Nightwing and Robin packs haven't dropped yet, and I do need them for 100% of the trophies anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, Arkham City should be arriving at my house sooner or later. In the meantime, i replayed Asylum recently to get the juices flowing and i decided to make a review about it in a reviewing blog i've started.


----------



## firefist (Nov 1, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> This seems like a shitty game on the PC version, since from what I've heard of the PC version, you have to go thru hoops just to get it authenticated more than once.
> 
> Are we really gonna get shafted on the PC version?



what?
why are they forcing you to take pirating into consideration?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 1, 2011)

nightwing's pretty fun, especially in predator. his gadgets are ridiculously good


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Nov 1, 2011)

Nightwing is the BOMB


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2011)

Is anybody else really really bummed out that he doesn't have a voice? I mean, would it really be that hard to get some mid fight dialogue recorded for him?

I'll buy it, cuz its Nightwing and that's awesome. But a silent nightwing isn't totally nightwing.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 1, 2011)

Nightwing is fucking awesome 3 stared all of the combat challenges but 1 that i dont have unlocked


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Nov 2, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is anybody else really really bummed out that he doesn't have a voice? I mean, would it really be that hard to get some mid fight dialogue recorded for him?
> 
> I'll buy it, cuz its Nightwing and that's awesome. But a silent nightwing isn't totally nightwing.



Yeah I was like WTF? He don't speak? It kinda annoyed me.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 2, 2011)

Is the DLC worth it? I'd love playing Nightwing but no voice is putting me off.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 2, 2011)

How long will Nightwing be available for?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

As soon as I got my hands on the game case this music began to play...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSS-ZFDMo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vice (Nov 4, 2011)

Welp, didn't think they could do it, but after playing as Catwoman, Robin and Nightwing... Batman is the most boring to play as.

Nightwing is fucking awesome.


----------



## Helix (Nov 5, 2011)

Tits. Got delayed another week.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 5, 2011)

Haven't open the main box yet.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 5, 2011)

The PC version? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


my head asplode.


----------



## firefist (Nov 6, 2011)

ANOTHER WEEK?


THEY BETTER PUT SOME EFFORT IN IT.


----------



## DeLarge (Nov 13, 2011)

Any chance of an early PC leak ?


----------



## DedValve (Nov 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How long will Nightwing be available for?



Until XBL and PSN explode. In the case of PSN, explodes again.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn you Xbox! It is not letting me add points to my account!


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 13, 2011)

Figured it out.


Geez.... either Nightwing sucks or I suck.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 14, 2011)

Im also thinking of getting nightwing but I I try to get all Riddler trophies first.
Is it just me or are some of them just soo hard to get..^^

Btw any news on the Batman skins yet? I really want the Batman Beyond one!


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Higawa said:


> Im also thinking of getting nightwing but I I try to get all Riddler trophies first.
> Is it just me or are some of them just soo hard to get..^^
> 
> Btw any news on the Batman skins yet? I really want the Batman Beyond one!


----------



## Helix (Nov 14, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Any chance of an early PC leak ?



With 5 layers of DRM? 

Not like DRM stops anyone but shit that is too many.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Recent Arkham City polls have shown a high interest for Red Hood lately.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Figured it out.
> 
> 
> Geez.... either Nightwing sucks or I suck.



in predator? he's pretty incredible in predator. how many ways do you need to ko multiple people at once?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> Recent Arkham City polls have shown a high interest for Red Hood lately.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Neat poster!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 16, 2011)

So, I've never played the previous games. Should I bother? I mean, it's not like I'm missing anything plot wise. 

The Joker tried something, Batman stopped him. The Joker tried again, Batman stopped him.


----------



## Helix (Nov 16, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So, I've never played the previous games. Should I bother? I mean, it's not like I'm missing anything plot wise.
> 
> The Joker tried something, Batman stopped him. The Joker tried again, Batman stopped him.



I didn't either. I don't think there is any major plot point that would ruin the game. It's looks fun above all.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ARE YOU AFRAID?_ 







> The three thug models apparently only appear during the Protocol 10 sequence in the game and disappear after. Could this be yet another secret Rocksteady has included in the game?





> Also Use Cryptographic Sequencer on the boat near the two cranes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Two Face is so weak.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn't play Arkham Aslyum either. All you need to know from AA is that Joker used Titan which has now destroyed his health(they kind of explain that though). You may not understand somethings that the inmates say, such as mentions of Scarecrow and Killer Croc.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2011)

NO such DRM was advertised on the fucking steam store page, NO warnings OR mentions of ANY kind were even IMPLIED by rocksteady.

That's it, I'm DONE paying for these games.


----------



## firefist (Nov 22, 2011)

lucky that they postponed it, wouldve bought it otherwise.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto said:


> NO such DRM was advertised on the fucking steam store page, NO warnings OR mentions of ANY kind were even IMPLIED by rocksteady.
> 
> That's it, I'm DONE paying for these games.



Not to be a dick or anything, but we've been discussing the DRM in this game for 3 over months. It's been discussed everywhere. For you not to know what you are getting into when purchasing a PC game is complete ignorance on your part.  There are 3 things you should always do when it comes to PC games.

1. Make sure your computer meets minimum specs. Who wants to buy a game they can't even play?
2. If its a port, check reviews to see how it is versus console games
3. Find out if there is anything that could make you wind up not being able to play a game you paid for, I.E. DRM, subscription fees, etc.  

That reminds me of the guy who got pissed when WoW came out and he bought it, but didn't realize he had to pay 15 bucks a month to keep playing it...


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Not to be a dick or anything, but we've been discussing the DRM in this game for 3 over months. It's been discussed everywhere. For you not to know what you are getting into when purchasing a PC game is complete ignorance on your part.



There has been no information from rocksteady regarding the DRM of this product. What you've been doing in this thread is something that has no impact whatsoever on this matter.



> There are 3 things you should always do when it comes to PC games.
> 
> 1. Make sure your computer meets minimum specs. Who wants to buy a game they can't even play?
> 2. If its a port, check reviews to see how it is versus console games
> 3. Find out if there is anything that could make you wind up not being able to play a game you paid for, I.E. DRM, subscription fees, etc.



1. It does.
2. No reviews because the game isn't out yet for the PC. That will teach me not to preorder.
3. Steam typically has a DRM warning on their store page. Arkham City did not. Upon scouring the internet, I couldn't find any statement from the developers or the publisher regarding the inclusion of anything beyond Steam+GFWL.



> That reminds me of the guy who got pissed when WoW came out and he bought it, but didn't realize he had to pay 15 bucks a month to keep playing it...



This is nothing like that at all, and you're trying to get on my nerves.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

I finally got a look at the game today...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Helix (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, actually it's been known Arkham City was going to have SecuROM. It also said it on the Steam page, you just have to know where you are looking at.



The DRM blows but it is not like I plan on reinstalling the game 5+ times or install it on multiple computers in the near future. 

DRM aside, the game is beautiful. The gameplay has been pretty fun. It is kind of like MASH M1, COUNTER, MASH M1, but it is entertaining to see all the different moves Batman pulls off.



For anyone having stuttering or any lag, there is a problem with DX11. It runs flawlessly with everything else maxed and DX11 off.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto said:


> There has been no information from rocksteady regarding the DRM of this product. What you've been doing in this thread is something that has no impact whatsoever on this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the fact that YOU haven't heard anything about it doesn't mean that it wasn't highly known that there would be DRM in the game. Hell, the first Batman game had DRM that wouldn't allow you to glide in pirated copies. 

I didn't really need to know that your system meets those spec. I just said that anyone who regularly plays PC games should be aware of those 3 things. Yeah preordering is a toss-up with PC games, which is why I typically wait for reviews. I do the same for console games as well. No idea why anyone would spend 50-70 bucks on a game that they don't like or is just not a good game.

And that analogy is just like it. You bought a product without reading up on it, then complain about a feature in it that you think they've never advertised, when there have been multiple sources that brought it up, not just this lone thread. All over the internet. Gamepsot. IGN. Gamefaqs. THe batman Arkham City Webpage and their forums.

Sorry if Im getting on your nerves. But the truth is the truth. Being blindsided with the  DRM in this game should not be a possibilty for a PC gamer.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 22, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> No, the fact that YOU haven't heard anything about it doesn't mean that it wasn't highly known that there would be DRM in the game. Hell, the first Batman game had DRM that wouldn't allow you to glide in pirated copies.
> 
> I didn't really need to know that your system meets those spec. I just said that anyone who regularly plays PC games should be aware of those 3 things. Yeah preordering is a toss-up with PC games, which is why I typically wait for reviews. I do the same for console games as well. No idea why anyone would spend 50-70 bucks on a game that they don't like or is just not a good game.
> 
> ...



The irony here is that you have no fucking idea what you're talking about. I *did *look up as much information as was available at the time and both WB and Rocksteady omitted any possible inclusion of install limitations until the day it was fucking released. You and a number of other people brainstorming on the possibility of its existence based on what happened with the first game does not mitigate the fact that the publishers boned me and everyone else who preordered it.

And I really love how you're citing random sources when nobody knew how restrictive SecuROM was going to be until it came out on steam 

Fact is, I own Asylum and I've had to deal with this bullshit before. Of course I considered the possibility of Arkham City following in its footsteps. That doesn't make this kind of false advertising by omission *right*.

Your implication that I'm as ignorant as someone who would buy a copy of an MMORPG not expecting to pay monthly fees is extremely offensive and out of line.

But no, you're right. I should bend over and take abuse from the publishers and from you. Having been fucked, why complain?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 22, 2011)

PC gaming is a toss up in general now 
You never know which game is going to be wrought with DRM which is kind of the point. Developers don't want you to know because that would make it exploitable.


----------



## Helix (Nov 22, 2011)

Probably why there are a lack of demos, so they don't turn gamers off when they are poorly optimized.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't forget to visit Calender Man today.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

Or do what 90% of people did and just change the date to get the achievement/trophy.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 24, 2011)

Without even saying anything about the striking similarities of getting negged by 2 people with strikingly similar names, 1 who doesn't even have a single post in this thread but says the same thing as you, and if that is true that rep abuse is punishable by ban, I'd just like to point out that A) since you said you played Arkham Asylum, you should have expected some type of DRM. B) The SecureROM was known about in September. It was speculated on certain sites (among those, this one) as early as June/July. It was made wildly known in October. The game came out in November. As a PC gamer, you honestly have no one to blame for getting blindsided with the news. And you could have always cancell your preored unless its after the release date. Getting upset with me because I don't take pity on the fact that you don't like all the DRM restrictions that were released before the game came out makes no sense. And my analogy is not bogus. A person buying an MMO but not knowing its a subscription based game is the same as you preordering it and finding out there are restrictions on it that you didn't know about. In both cases all it would have took is a bit of online information gathering and you would have saved yourself some trouble.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

No wonder I stopped coming to this thread - it turned into an all-around bitchfest.

Mark Hamill would be seriously disappointed in you. Grow a pair, nut-up and take your negative internet points like a man.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 24, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Without even saying anything about the striking similarities of getting negged by 2 people with strikingly similar names, 1 who doesn't even have a single post in this thread but says the same thing as you, and if that is true that rep abuse is punishable by ban trouble.


You do know that one of them is a super moderator and the other ones an admin right?


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

I remember when game threads were used to talk about... you know... games... and not whine about petty personal squabbles like a child.

How 'bout 'dat Robin Pack?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 24, 2011)

And cops can drink and drive. I'm not trying to flame. I'm not trying to troll. I stated an opinion and apparently he couldn't take my opinion. Even tho I stated that I had some sympathy for him. I wanted to play this game so bad, and I was gonna preorder it as well. then I found out about the DRM. And decided it wasn't worth it and purchased Sonic Generations instead. And if he is complaining about a game feature that he didn't know about, that was his fault. That is all I said, but apparently that makes me an ass.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

Generally, being an ass makes you an ass.

Just Saiyan.

This is no longer the Arkham City thread, but now the "I'm a martyr" thread.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's pretend this never happened and get back to the topic. Apologies for my part in it.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or do what 90% of people did and just change the date to get the achievement/trophy.



You Cheated!! Unacceptable!


----------



## Naruto (Nov 24, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> Don't forget to visit Calender Man today.



Are there any more events/achievements with Calendar Man? The European version of Arkham City only unlocks in 3 hours. I'm totally willing to clock-cheat this though.


----------



## Vice (Nov 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Are there any more events/achievements with Calendar Man? The European version of Arkham City only unlocks in 3 hours. I'm totally willing to clock-cheat this though.



There's about a dozen or so dates you would need to visit him on.

    * Nov 24, 2011 ? Thanksgiving
    * Dec 25, 2011 ? Christmas
    * January 1, 2012 ? New Years
    * February 14, 2012 ? Valentine?s Day
    * March 17, 2012 ? Saint Patrick?s Day
    * April 1, 2012 ? April Fool?s Day
    * May 13, 2012 ? Mother?s Day
    * June 17, 2012 ? Father?s Day
    * July 4, 2012 ? Independence Day
    * August 16, 2012 ? Feast of Saint Roch
    * September 3, 2012 ? Labor Day


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

You forgot the most important one, obvious since most people have already gotten it:

Halloween, October 31st.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, despite the PC port bullshit I've been dealing with, I've had quite a few hours of fun with the game so far. Been doing mostly Riddler challenges 

Also Catwoman is awesome.


----------



## Krory (Nov 25, 2011)

Playing with Catwoman felt like more of a bitch than playing with Batman but it was a nice addition. Though I'm more interested in Nightwing and Robin.

But I traded in mine to get Skyrim anyway, so...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 26, 2011)

Catwoman's gameplay is a bitch 
Its cool to be different but she really could use some batterangs


----------



## Helix (Nov 26, 2011)

Just finished the story missions yesterday. It was definitely exciting seeing all these different villains jammed packed into this one game, since I am not familiar with most of these criminals. The ending was alright,


*Spoiler*: __ 



why the fuck did Talia and Joker have to die?




At any rate, I can see why this game is on GOTY lists. I shall do another playthrough to focus on side missions and such. 

But, I sure love Rocksteady raping me with DLC.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Naruto said:


> NO such DRM was advertised on the fucking steam store page, NO warnings OR mentions of ANY kind were even IMPLIED by rocksteady.
> 
> That's it, I'm DONE paying for these games.



i dont get what the big deal is. are you planning to play this game on more than 5 computers?


----------



## Higawa (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I actually like the robin pack, I had it included as preoder steel book
But I might get me the nightwing pack now


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I have 'acquired' the game somehow... opening is Boss....


----------



## Aeon (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for the skin pack so I can finally get started on New Game Plus.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't wait for the skin pack
I want the sinestro corps batsuit


----------



## serger989 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just got this game a few days ago, it's so badass... Way better than the first so far


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, I have all that already...

Yeah no work till the 10th of December means I beat this and Saints Row THird in 1 week. Now working on the side quests.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 3, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> i dont get what the big deal is. are you planning to play this game on more than 5 computers?



Get acquainted with SecuROM DRM and deauthorization mechanics and you might understand why I'm strongly against this shit.

I don't feel like reiterating it again and again after what happened earlier in this thread. Besides, I've bitched enough at the Steam/WB forums.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 5, 2011)

Just finished Arkham City for the first time <3 fantastic game <3 got a bit sad when I heard the song during the credits though. :/


----------



## Dreamer (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## firefist (Dec 16, 2011)

game was good, a bit repetitive though.


and windows live is shit.


----------



## Riley (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone else beside me love kicking the shit out of Clayface? 

Also Ra's al ghul in Arkham City is the best incarnation of him ever seen in modern media.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2011)

Animated Batman in Arkham city looks funny but awesome!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 26, 2011)

Just finished finding Ra's Al Ghul. That was a pretty epic boss fight. 

Now on to see Mister Freeze .


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 23, 2012)

[Youtube]944Ty9YpjEs[/youtube]






			
				WarnerBros said:
			
		

> The Harley Quinn's Revenge mission sends players back into Arkham City to face their final challenge as they interchange between playing as both Batman and Robin. Gamers must utilize each of the characters' unique combat and investigative skills to uncover Harley's vengeful plan and shut the gates on the urban mega-prison forever. In addition to experiencing a new storyline, fans can explore new environments and face-off against Harley's all new gang of thugs.
> 
> The final chapter in Batman: Arkham City that adds more than two hours of original gameplay to the critically-acclaimed interactive title.



_*The all new Batman: Arkham City story content in 'Harley Quinn's Revenge' will be available to purchase individually from May 29th.*_


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 23, 2012)

^Has there been any other story DLC's except that one?


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

No, this is the only story DLC.

It'll be interesting to see how they end it.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Unless you count Catwoman.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Day-one on-disc content doesn't count, remember?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Day-one on-disc content doesn't count, remember?



It wasnt even really Day-one more like there version of an Online Pass to dissuade people from buying used.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Or from letting a sibling or friend play on their own profile.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Or from letting a sibling or friend play on their own profile.



Not on PS3 

Anyway I'm really hoping for a 'Harley's Holiday' type ending with Batman giving Harley a huge Cool down hug.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder if Harley's mission will involve her baby?


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 23, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> _*The all new Batman: Arkham City story content in 'Harley Quinn's Revenge' will be available to purchase individually from May 29th.*_



Well looks like I have to reinstall the game again.
I think it's a shame for not being able to use Nightwing in Story or Story + mode.

btw. this is also going to be avaible for PC at May 29th or console only?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2012)

Is this game good or fun? Like is it better than the later parts of Arkham Asylum? And do you actually do detective stuff and feel like you're in Arkham city?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 23, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> Well looks like I have to reinstall the game again.
> I think it's a shame for not being able to use Nightwing in Story or Story + mode.
> 
> btw. this is also going to be avaible for PC at May 29th or console only?



No information about that. 
I would think it's for all three then again the PC version was released a month(?) later.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

There better be more expac's coming!

Where I can play as Nightwing or Robin together with Bats.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> There better be more expac's coming!
> 
> Where I can play as Nightwing or Robin together with Bats.



I wonder if it would be possible to do co op on challenge maps. Maybe not the stealth ones, but I feel like combat wouldn't be impossible.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 25, 2012)

GOTY Edition will arrive 3 fucking months after the US release


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Played it felt kinda weak and I liked my BatmanxHarley Cooldown hug theory better then the way it ended. Though admitedly I did like Final fight against those Robots


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (Aug 16, 2012)

What is this?!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What is this?!


 Wii U version Box Art..

*First look at armoured Catwoman.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Pp_nHdwMUTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2012)

Still not sold on the WiiU. Seems like too much of a gimmick tacked on the game. I know its supposed to make the game more immersive, but it seems a bit tedious to me, and the Arkham City preview confirmed it for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2012)

Too bad it's being ported by some random company and the graphics are sub-par compared to the original version.

Pass.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 10, 2012)

definitely a pass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Too bad it's being ported by some random company and *the graphics are sub-par compared to he original version.*
> 
> Pass.


 wut lol? anyway... I am going to get the Wii U version... I waited all this time for it.. I feel like a smart cookie..


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2012)

What this video is telling me is they added some useless stuff that makes the game actually harder and less convenient to control.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Slice said:


> What this video is telling me is they added some useless stuff that makes the game actually harder and less convenient to control.


 depend how you see it.. This is me.. Great game with gimmick+ extra content+ all DLC's from previous vanilla version..


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wut lol? anyway... I am going to get the Wii U version... I waited all this time for it.. I feel like a smart cookie..



You mean a half-eaten cookie since you won't listen to me at all and go play Arkham Asylum first.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeon said:


> You mean a half-eaten cookie since you won't listen to me at all and go play Arkham Asylum first.


 Let it go.


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 10, 2012)

You should definitely play Arkham Asylum though, Malv. You are missing out. Now go...go get it .


----------



## Lulu (Oct 10, 2012)

You know,i used to think asylum was not worth it since Arkham city came out but oh my goodness,Arkham asylum is highly recommended. Its awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Let it go.



No, you have to play Arkham Asylum to understand Arkham City.


----------



## Corran (Oct 11, 2012)

Arkham Asylum is fantastic, I don't know what is stopping you from playing it Malvin


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 12, 2012)

It not being on the WiiU .

or any other Nintendo console for that matter .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 12, 2012)

Good thing we judge games solely on the consoles they are then.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 12, 2012)

it's on the PC tho...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sure its really cheap on Steam.

Personally, how great the game is aside, I'm glad I played the heck out of arkham asylum since when I got to arkham city I already had the fundamentals down.


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 12, 2012)

Very cheap. Especially during the steam sales. I got it for 5 dollars last Christmas during the winter steam sale . It probably gets cheaper than that now though.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2012)

Why would you play City and not Asylum? that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Corran said:


> Arkham Asylum is fantastic, I don't know what is stopping you from playing it Malvin





Naruto said:


> Why would you play City and not Asylum? that's just ridiculous.


 Never got around to get it when it came out.. City calls my attention more regardless the console.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Never got around to get it when it came out.. City call my attention more regardless the console.



You're still missing the point. We're saying that if you're interested in Arkham City, you should play Asylum since it's the first in the series and as such contains a lot of background info to the sequel.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 12, 2012)

Screw the info, it's a good game. You'll be glad you bothered.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2012)

Yea well, apparently he's not coming into the thread anymore. He won't give in to peer pressure.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 12, 2012)

I actually like Asylum more than City...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 12, 2012)

I play Arkham City first then I played Arkham Asylum. Asylum was kind of boring when I was getting closer to the end. 

But City was boss and I still enjoy playing.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 12, 2012)

I like Arkham Asylum more because it makes more sense to me. I mean I love Arkham City's large expanse. But at the same time, it's a bit too epic. The storyline really makes no sense to me. That being said, I would REALLY like Batman: Gotham City. Like take a Spider-man sized city, make it Gotham, and put Batman in it. You could have The Batmobile, Batplane, and BatBoat. You could go to the Actual batcave. You could go to GCPD headquarters and talk to the commissioner. And all the cool places from the comic book could be put in there. Sure,the graphics outside would take a hit, but it would be so worth it to be able to stop a convenience store robbery...


----------



## The810kid (Oct 17, 2012)

I just played both of these games recently still playing Asylum as I beat city first. I'd say Arkham cituy is only better because of the slight improvements added in fighting, an upgrade on gadgets, more characters, better bosses and the freedom to roam the city. Arkham Asylum had better area maps in my opinion. The only map from Arkham city that compared to Asylums was the museum.


----------

